# Berlusconi sulla cessione del Milan a Top Calcio 24 e Porta a Porta.



## admin (25 Maggio 2016)

*Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa

"Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa proseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".


Successivamente Ravezzani ha detto che una fonte che considera affidabilissima gli ha confidato che Berlusconi ha già venduto il 70% del Milan e che l'anno prossimo cederà il restante 30%.


**Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto. Brocchi resta? Non lo so ancora''.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa preseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...


Non ci credo a Berlusconi regista del mercato, anche perché Berlusconi significherebbe Galliani. Impossibile che i cinesi arrivino come degli scapestrati e si affidino al loro venditore. Ma poi: non lo volevano cacciare? Mentre adesso si affidano a lui. Le solite balle.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa preseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



Ravezzani maledetto che fino all'ultimo gli diceva "Attento a chi vende presidente" MALEDETTO.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2016)

Ma quanto fanno schifo questi di Top Calcio 24? Ma che lecchini sono?


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ravezzani maledetto che fino all'ultimo gli diceva "Attento a chi vende presidente" MALEDETTO.



Fallito rubentino.


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ci credo a Berlusconi regista del mercato, anche perché Berlusconi significherebbe Galliani. Impossibile che i cinesi arrivino come degli scapestrati e si affidino al loro venditore. Ma poi: non lo volevano cacciare? Mentre adesso si affidano a lui. Le solite balle.


Anche se rimanesse Galliani un direttore sportivo arriverà sicuramente, dai. Berlusconi rimarrà li a fare il presidente onorario prendendosi meriti non suoi, come piace fare a lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Ci siamo ragazzi È fatta !!!!! 

È stato chiarissimo dai !!!!


----------



## taarabt85 (25 Maggio 2016)

bisogna capirli in fin dei conti... il peggior scenario possibile per loro si sta materializzando...


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2016)

Se persino Franco Ordine è ottimista sulla vendita...


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa preseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...


Domani Marina ed i fratelli nel cda Fininvest armano la mano dell'AD Pasquale Cannatelli per le firme. Aspettavano solo questo passaggio del padre per procedere. Ed è arrivato, al solito modo di Silvio: spettacolare.


----------



## robs91 (25 Maggio 2016)

Se fosse vero quello che dice ancora una volta Galliani si è salvato ...


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci siamo ragazzi È fatta !!!!!
> 
> È stato chiarissimo dai !!!!



Se non fosse per il regista del mercato starei già


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ravezzani maledetto che fino all'ultimo gli diceva "Attento a chi vende presidente" MALEDETTO.



Lo stavo dicendo nell'altro topic, pazzesco.
Suma ha ripreso colore quando ha detto che i cinesi gli hanno chiesto di rimanere almeno 2-3 anni.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Anche se rimanesse Galliani un direttore sportivo arriverà sicuramente, dai. Berlusconi rimarrà li a fare il presidente onorario prendendosi meriti non suoi, come piace fare a lui.



Come minimo arriverebbero un DS e un amministratore.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa preseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



Fanno schifo questi di top calcio... suma poi mamma mia


----------



## Crox93 (25 Maggio 2016)

Dubito che i cinesi non piazzino i loro uomini di fiducia, lasciando quindi li duo mafioso


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa preseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



Sapremo a breve, ragazzi. E' stato chiaro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Comunque ragazzi ho sentito tutto in diretta e devo dire che il nano è stato chiaro e lucido :

*
- Volevo vendere ad un italiano ma nessuno si è presentato 
- Non mi interessa solo chi mette i soldi ma chi farà investimenti nel tempo 
- Il gruppo cinese è quello più "ricco" è più affidabile 
- Stiamo facendo in fretta per arrivare ad acquistare giocatori importanti .
- La rosa attuale verrà ribaltata
*

UN SOGNO , ha confermato tutto .


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Maggio 2016)

sentito in diretta...vende al 100%...aggiungerei pure che a domanda diretta a detto che non rimarrà Balotelli...ergo niente Milan italiano...non resta che aspettare l'ufficialità


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Rimarrà Berlusconi ma non Galliani, questo è chiaro, piazzeranno qualcun altro al suo posto.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2016)

Ma il vecchio che sta dall'altra parte. " mi sembra Berlusconi molto in alto mare e dubbioso, non mi sembra sicuro"...


Mi fanno schifo sti servi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Anche se rimanesse Galliani un direttore sportivo arriverà sicuramente, dai. Berlusconi rimarrà li a fare il presidente onorario prendendosi meriti non suoi, come piace fare a lui.


Appunto, Galliani non avrà più alcun potere sulla parte sportiva. Non ci crederò nemmeno se li vedrò i cinesi che si affidano al condor.


----------



## FK87 (25 Maggio 2016)

Chiaro spot elettorale, Vende ma comanda sempre lui sto par di balle. Dichiarazioni concordate con chi sarà la nuova proprietà per farlo uscire nella maniera più decente possibile.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Domani Marina ed i fratelli nel cda Fininvest armano la mano dell'AD Pasquale Cannatelli per le firme. Aspettavano solo questo passaggio del padre per procedere. Ed è arrivato, al solito modo di Silvio: spettacolare.



cioè dici che domani si eiacula?


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi ho sentito tutto in diretta e devo dire che il nano è stato chiaro e lucido :
> 
> *
> - Volevo vendere ad un italiano ma nessuno si è presentato
> ...



A me interessava Galliani per Dio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Comunque mi sembra, da queste parole, che non ci creda nemmeno lui al Milan italiano. L'ha detto chiaramente che ci vogliono soldi e quelli dovranno metterli i cinesi, quindi smentisce in essere anche il Milan italiano, che per definizione si farà senza soldi.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa preseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



Devo correre in bagno... Sto venendo


----------



## Tobi (25 Maggio 2016)

Bene


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa preseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



Preciso solo: anche Balotelli andrà via (cit Berlusca)


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi ho sentito tutto in diretta e devo dire che il nano è stato chiaro e lucido :
> 
> *
> - Volevo vendere ad un italiano ma nessuno si è presentato
> ...


Devono aver opzionato mezza Europa, Galatioto ed i suoi (tra cui non c'è ovviamente Galliani), e vogliono accelerare per non perdere opportunità importanti sul mercato. Da domani succede il finimondo...


----------



## ps18ps (25 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Domani Marina ed i fratelli nel cda Fininvest armano la mano dell'AD Pasquale Cannatelli per le firme. Aspettavano solo questo passaggio del padre per procedere. Ed è arrivato, al solito modo di Silvio: spettacolare.



Si anchio la penso così... Speriamo


----------



## Crox93 (25 Maggio 2016)

Sono LEGGERMENTE piú fiducioso però calma ragazzi, vedo gente già esultare. Aspettiamo la notizia ufficiale, se ci sarà.


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Comunque mi sembra, da queste parole, che non ci creda nemmeno lui al Milan italiano. L'ha detto chiaramente che ci vogliono soldi e quelli dovranno metterli i cinesi, quindi smentisce in essere anche il Milan italiano, che per definizione si farà senza soldi.



Anche io ho avuto questa sensazione quando ha parlato del milan italiano.


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, Galliani non avrà più alcun potere sulla parte sportiva. Non ci crederò nemmeno se li vedrò i cinesi che si affidano al condor.



Galliani tornerà a fare quello che faceva 30 anni fa, prima di acquisire potere e notorietà a discapito di un Berlusconi che via via è stato meno presente (post entrata in politica).
Basterebbe questo, un uomo capace a fare il mercato, la dirigenza completamente rivista con uomini scelti dai cinesi o da qualcuno che li ha indirizzati.
Berlusconi farà soltanto da apripista, lui rimane e intanto loro possono inserirsi nel mondo del calcio senza troppe pressioni.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Gioia,tripudio! Tutto confermato ed anche di più poi a chi si preoccupa del fatto di Berlusconi Presidente per altri tre anni,parla chiaramente di Presidenza Onoraria è palese.


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Maggio 2016)

Io sono più ottimista


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me interessava Galliani per Dio.



Penso sia scontato che vada via , ma anche se rimanesse avrebbe le ali tarpate .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Galliani tornerà a fare quello che faceva 30 anni fa, prima di acquisire potere e notorietà a discapito di un Berlusconi che via via è stato meno presente (post entrata in politica).
> Basterebbe questo, un uomo capace a fare il mercato, la dirigenza completamente rivista con uomini scelti dai cinesi o da qualcuno che li ha indirizzati.
> Berlusconi farà soltanto da apripista, lui rimane e intanto loro possono inserirsi nel mondo del calcio senza troppe pressioni.


Mi sembra un quadro verosimile ed anche accettabile. Non possiamo pretendere che Berlusconi si polverizzi all'improvviso. L'importante è che al Milan non comandino più lui e cravatta gialla.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2016)

E' ottimista Franco Ordine, ripeto Franco Ordine.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Devono aver opzionato mezza Europa, Galatioto ed i suoi (tra cui non c'è ovviamente Galliani), e vogliono accelerare per non perdere opportunità importanti sul mercato. Da domani succede il finimondo...



Esatto , questo ha detto il nano


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2016)

Qualcuno ha il video della dichiarazione ? Vorrei vederlo ma non lo trovo da nessuna parte.


----------



## pisolo22 (25 Maggio 2016)

Albaba Huawei e Baidu stanno arrivando !!!! 
Gli unici dubbi però che ho sono su Galliani che rimanga almeno per questa sessione estiva di mercato... voi cosa dite??? A me oltre alla campagna acquisti interessa che i cinesi ci facciano uno stadio nuovo e riportino il brand e il marchio milan nella top 4 del calcio mondiale con Manchester United Barcellona e Real Madrid.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' ottimista Franco Ordine, ripeto Franco Ordine.



Tutti gli altri stanno a rosicare a bestia e Suma che continua a ribadire "me l'hanno chiesto i Cinesi" "Pongono come condizione".


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

Chirico (juventino) sta impazzendo nevroticamente 
Ordine si sta allineando sottolineando la credibilità del progetto


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un quadro verosimile ed anche accettabile. Non possiamo pretendere che Berlusconi si polverizzi all'improvviso. L'importante è che al Milan non comandino più lui e cravatta gialla.



Quando comandi solo per il 30% e vieni da annate disastrose non puoi certo pensare di comandare con i soldi degli altri, Galliani lo sa benissimo di essere superato e lo sa benissimo che con un'altra proprietà al comando non avrà più il via libera a fare il suo solito mercato random e tristerrimo.


----------



## Didaco (25 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Devono aver opzionato mezza Europa, Galatioto ed i suoi (tra cui non c'è ovviamente Galliani), e vogliono accelerare per non perdere opportunità importanti sul mercato. Da domani succede il finimondo...



Grande!


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Per l'amor del cielo qualcuno dia del legno a quelli di Top Calcio.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' ottimista Franco Ordine, ripeto Franco Ordine.



E' comunque l'unico in quella combriccola.. gli altri stanno facendo dei ragionamenti.. poi ancora con sto mister Bean???


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' comunque l'unico in quella combriccola.. gli altri stanno facendo dei ragionamenti.. poi ancora con sto mister Bean???



Ravezzani sta dicendo cose dell'altro mondo mettendo in dubbio la serietà degli investitori,mamma mia.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Per l'amor del cielo qualcuno dia del legno a quelli di Top Calcio.



Che maledetti che sono.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha il video della dichiarazione ? Vorrei vederlo ma non lo trovo da nessuna parte.



Guarda online topcalcio24, adesso dovrebbero rianalizzare le singole dichiarazioni


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' comunque l'unico in quella combriccola.. gli altri stanno facendo dei ragionamenti.. poi ancora con sto mister Bean???



esatto e nessuno, volutamente, sottolinea l'importanza dello Studio americano citato da Berlusconi, di Galatioto.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Ma a Top Calcio spero facciano finta di non sapere che si tratta probabilmente di Presidenza Onoraria.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Maggio 2016)

ma lasciate stare Ravezzani per dio...Berlusca ha detto chiaramente che sono persone serie e che stanno mettendo tutto nero su bianco...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Albaba Huawei e Baidu stanno arrivando !!!!
> Gli unici dubbi però che ho sono su Galliani che rimanga almeno per questa sessione estiva di mercato... voi cosa dite??? A me oltre alla campagna acquisti interessa che i cinesi ci facciano uno stadio nuovo e riportino il brand e il marchio milan nella top 4 del calcio mondiale con Manchester United Barcellona e Real Madrid.



Forse non ti è chiaro che il loro venire qui e riversare milioni su milioni è SOLO uj operazione finanziaria . I cinesi non sono gli arabi stupidi ... Loro spenderanno ( spero ) l'ira di dio perché poi con il mercato interno loro guadagneranno il triplo con la pubblicità .
A noi interessa solo che questi chiudano milioni di euro di contratti per il Milan poi se si arricchiranno buon per loro .
Il mercato cinese è potenzialmente il migliore del MONDO e il più fruttifero in questo senso .


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma lasciate stare Ravezzani per dio...Berlusca ha detto chiaramente che sono persone serie e che stanno mettendo tutto nero su bianco...



la gente che sta in quella trasmissione è più trash e ha meno credibilità di Diprè


----------



## Didaco (25 Maggio 2016)

Quanto trema suma. Spero venga spazzato via dai cinesi.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che maledetti che sono.



Mamma mia quanto fà paura un Milan versione PSG e Man.City,altro che "Il Milan è un patrimonio Italiano" sisi.Comunque Admin non so se è stato riportato,ma alla domanda sulla serietà degli investitori ha anche detto: "Alcuni enti sono collegati allo Stato"


----------



## robs91 (25 Maggio 2016)

Mano libera non l'avrebbero, perchè hanno chiesto espressamente a me di essere il regista degli acquisti


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

Piccola annotazione: su TopCalcio24 (QSVS), dove Ruiu è un giornalista di punta e sono frequenti le partecipazioni di Ordine, Fedele e Suma non si è chiesto a Berlusconi, e non si sta ancora accennando, del futuro operativo di Galliani.
Vergognosi.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Piccola annotazione: su TopCalcio24 (QSVS), dove Ruiu è un giornalista di punta e sono frequenti le partecipazioni di Ordine, Fedele e Suma non si è chiesto a Berlusconi, e non si sta ancora accennando, del futuro operativo di Galliani.
> Vergognosi.



Avatar di [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION]


----------



## Tobi (25 Maggio 2016)

Bene, dopo anni è stato lucido e trasparente.

Speriamo in un gruppo di imprenditori motivati ed ambiziosi di costruire un qualcosa di importante e che duri nel tempo


----------



## diavolo (25 Maggio 2016)

Ravezzani dice che secondo una sua fonte attendibilissima,Berlusconi ha già venduto il 70% del Milan e darà l'annuncio dopo le elezioni


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

Fonte di Ravezzani ora in diretta: Berlusconi ha venduto il 70% e si annuncerà dopo le elezioni. L'anno prossimo venderà il restante 30


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ravezzani dice che secondo una sua fonte attendibilissima,Berlusconi ha già venduto il 70% del Milan e darà l'annuncio dopo le elezioni



ho eiaculato in diretta!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Maggio 2016)

Forza Berlu', sbrigati a vendere che bisogna programmare la nuova stagione.

Per quanto riguarda quelli di Top Calcio, andassero a tifare il Giannino Calcio e lasciassero stare il Milan, che i colori rossoneri con loro non c'azzeccano nulla.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Fonte di Ravezzani ora in diretta: Berlusconi ha venduto il 70% e si annuncerà dopo le elezioni. L'anno prossimo venderà il restante 30



Fonte di cui non posso dire io nome ma la cui credibilità è provata.Campopiano are you? (sono ironico)


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Suma è in luttooooooo!!!!! guardaloooooo!!!! manco dopo la finale di instambul era così in lutto


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> "Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa proseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...




Aggiornato


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Fonte di Ravezzani ora in diretta: Berlusconi ha venduto il 70% e si annuncerà dopo le elezioni. L'anno prossimo venderà il restante 30



Mamma mia ragazzi MAMMA MIA , un Milan in stile PSG darebbe da rosicare a tutti ... Guardateli quegli schifosi come gufano .

Vi aspetto tutti al varco schifosi lecchini ... Tutti e poi voglio vedervi licenziati uno ad uno ...


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2016)

mamma mia ma tra gente che rosica e gente in lutto è allucinante questa trasmissione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Suma è in luttooooooo!!!!! guardaloooooo!!!! manco dopo la finale di instambul era così in lutto



Come farà ?? Perde il suo datore di lavoro e L unico motivo per cui è in un posto che non merita .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Maggio 2016)

Godo, sta succedendo davvero. Erano anni, anni...


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Suma è in luttooooooo!!!!! guardaloooooo!!!! manco dopo la finale di instambul era così in lutto



Ho notato pure io 
Inotre Suma parla di commiato di Berlusca


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> "Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa proseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



Stavo aspettando da tempo immemore le dichiarazioni di Silvio...solo per avere un'ulteriore conferma che tutto fosse vero, anche se per me era tutto parecchio evidente da tempo.
Spero che anche i più scettici ora abbiano aperto gli occhi e le 6-8 settimane di Galatioto stanno diventando realtà, semplicemente perchè quando un broker del genere si espone sa già come andrà a finire la faccenda 
Dichiarazioni che fanno cadere qualsiasi dubbio e che danno fiducia a dei tifosi sull'orlo della disperazione come noi...
A breve sapremo di più su questi cinesi, magari li vedremo in faccia ed arriveranno i primi colpi sul mercato. 
Galliani potrebbe rimanere (ho sempre pensato fosse difficile venisse cacciato subito, almeno fino al 2018 rimarrà), affiancato da un bravo DS...Berta, Monchi o Sabatini. 
Attenzione a quest'ultimo perchè sono mooolto amici ed ho sempre pensato che gli incontri dell'estate scorsa fossero un qualcosa di più che un semplice pour parler per Romagnoli.
Per la panchina speriamo in Emery...ma dal mio avatar credo si capisca già che tifo per lui.
Prepariamoci ad un estate coi BOTTI.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ho notato pure io
> Inotre Suma parla di commiato di Berlusca




È vero , questo di questa sera è il commiato , il discorso finale di 30anni di presidenza .


----------



## taarabt85 (25 Maggio 2016)

in questi anni ho sofferto
sono commosso


----------



## Black (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> "Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa proseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



vabbè ragazzi, a parte i soliti passaggi Berlusconiani, dove cerca di far credere che a lui interessa il bene del Milan (e non il suo) e che i cinesi hanno chiesto a lui di fare mercato (seee come no. Non che si affidano a qualche DS con esperienza), possiamo dire che al 99% ormai è fatta.
Aspettiamo l'ufficialità è poi possiamo festeggiare!!


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> mamma mia ma tra gente che rosica e gente in lutto è allucinante questa trasmissione.



Su una cosa Suma ha ragione: fossi in Berlusconi farei annunciare la Cessione prima delle Elezioni perchè a quel punto l'opinione pubblica da frustata si convertirebbe in elogi e complimenti per quanto fatto nei primi 23/24 anni di Presidenza (io per primo,diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare) con Special di 3 ore,ecc.Ecco,io penso che potrebbe esserci l'annuncio una settimana prima delle elezioni,quel "Stiamo accelerando" mi fa capire che c'è la volontà di chiudere prima del 15 Giugno.


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Su una cosa Suma ha ragione: fossi in Berlusconi farei annunciare la Cessione prima delle Elezioni perchè a quel punto l'opinione pubblica da frustata si convertirebbe in elogi e complimenti per quanto fatto nei primi 23/24 anni di Presidenza (io per primo,diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare) con Special di 3 ore,ecc.Ecco,io penso che potrebbe esserci l'annuncio una settimana prima delle elezioni,quel "Stiamo accelerando" mi fa capire che c'è la volontà di chiudere prima del 15 Giugno.



Succederà qualcosa di grosso. A breve. Molto a breve secondo me


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Maggio 2016)

Con dieci anni di ritardo ce l'ha fatta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Su una cosa Suma ha ragione: fossi in Berlusconi farei annunciare la Cessione prima delle Elezioni perchè a quel punto l'opinione pubblica da frustata si convertirebbe in elogi e complimenti per quanto fatto nei primi 23/24 anni di Presidenza (io per primo,diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare) con Special di 3 ore,ecc.Ecco,io penso che potrebbe esserci l'annuncio una settimana prima delle elezioni,quel "Stiamo accelerando" mi fa capire che c'è la volontà di chiudere prima del 15 Giugno.


Ragazzi VE L'HO DETTO UN MESE FA che sarebbe finita così ... Avete idea cosa vorrebbe dire ? In tutto il mondo servizi su servizi del era Berlusconi e lui dipinto come il più grande di sempre .


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Cioè ma ci rendiamo conto che se questi dentro la cordata hanno i principali media cinesi tra internet o altro, praticamente otteniamo il monopolio della cina in fatto di esposizione del marchio???? qua questi manco dovranno sganciare soldi loro sul mercato... ci manteniamo solo col marketing e i diritti d'immagine. Facciamo il botto


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

E' la scelta migliore,in questo modo avrà l'onore delle armi per tutto quello che ci ha fatto vincere e potrà rimanere per altri 3 anni Presidente Onorario per alzare magari qualche altro trofeo prima dell'addio definitivo,a livello di opinione pubblica ne uscirebbe comunque da vincente.


----------



## ps18ps (25 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Su una cosa Suma ha ragione: fossi in Berlusconi farei annunciare la Cessione prima delle Elezioni perchè a quel punto l'opinione pubblica da frustata si convertirebbe in elogi e complimenti per quanto fatto nei primi 23/24 anni di Presidenza (io per primo,diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare) con Special di 3 ore,ecc.Ecco,io penso che potrebbe esserci l'annuncio una settimana prima delle elezioni,quel "Stiamo accelerando" mi fa capire che c'è la volontà di chiudere prima del 15 Giugno.



Bhe domani c'è il CDA di fininvest e siamo ad una settimana dalle elezioni... Magari dimani ok al preliminare, firma dello stesso lunedi e verso il 15 ( poco prima dei ballottaggi) closen?


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

La fonte di Ravezzani parla di 7 gruppi dietro l'operazione e Xi Jinping sarebbe il regista di tutto.
Berlusconi sarebbe il frontman con alle spalle i gruppi investitori che si rifanno direttamente al governo cinese


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Cioè ma ci rendiamo conto che se questi dentro la cordata hanno i principali media cinesi tra internet o altro, praticamente otteniamo il monopolio della cina in fatto di esposizione del marchio???? qua questi manco dovranno sganciare soldi loro sul mercato... ci manteniamo solo col marketing e i diritti d'immagine. Facciamo il botto



.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Se ascoltate l'intervista all'inizio quando parla dei 30 anni è praticamente un discorso da addio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2016)

Sto sognando. Ho la pelle d'oca , vi giuro , esplodo di gioia.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Comunque sentendo parlare stasera i vari lacchè vedove di Berlusconi, mi pare chiaro che tutte le notizie negative uscite fino ad oggi erano pure invenzioni per salvarsi le chiappe. Neanche dopo la sincera confessione del Presidente, questi ci credono alla cessione

stanno trattando sti cinesi come dei pecorai delle steppe siberiane


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2016)

Ho evitato spesso di commentare direttamente la questione della cessione della società per motivi scaramantici (ai tempi di Bee mi ero ubriacato inutilmente), ma dopo quanto detto stasera sono decisamente più ottimista.
Speriamo che si concretizzi tutto e si torni a lottare per qualcosa di importante, mi manca molto il mio vero Milan.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> "Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa proseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Biasin come fà ad essere così imparziale? Io quando disserò che arrivava Suning a comprare L'Inter avevo rosicato non poco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Comunque è vero , L ha capito con 10 anni di ritardo .


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Sto sognando. Ho la pelle d'oca , vi giuro , esplodo di gioia.



dai che ci siamo. 

non vedo l'ora che arrivi sta benedetta ufficialità, non sto più nella pelle.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

"Società anche a partecipazione STATALE" .


----------



## wfiesso (25 Maggio 2016)

non ci credo ancora, finchè non è fatta non mi illudo


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia ci siamo..alla faccia dei gufi..


----------



## Devil (25 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Biasin come fà ad essere così imparziale? Io quando disserò che arrivava Suning a comprare L'Inter avevo rosicato non poco.



In realtà questa cessione farà bene anche all'Inter, se noi torniamo ai livelli che ci competono Thohir non potrà far altro che passare la mano e venire linciato dalla folla. Anche perché a quel punto avremo veramente il monopolio della città di Milano


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Biasin come fà ad essere così imparziale? Io quando disserò che arrivava Suning a comprare L'Inter avevo rosicato non poco.



Biasin è sportivo, spesso anche molto simpatico nei suoi articoli.
Nulla a che vedere con i vari Pompilio e Chirico che stanno impazzendo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> In realtà questa cessione farà bene anche all'Inter, se noi torniamo ai livelli che ci competono Thohir non potrà far altro che passare la mano e venire linciato dalla folla. Anche perché a quel punto avremo veramente il monopolio della città di Milano


Con tutto il rispetto, ma chi se ne frega dei cugini 
Gli auguro di rimanere altri 30 anni con Thohir ^^


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> "Società anche a partecipazione STATALE" .



Che virgolettato è?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2016)

Mamma in studio stanno rosicando poco. Il fegato tra un po esplode...


----------



## Roger84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Esclusa la componente politica che ognuno ovviamente può pensarla come vuole, quest'uomo è un genio!!!!!
Non ha venduto al primo pirla qualunque (vedi Moratti a tale Thohir che nn ha una lira), non ha venduto a un magnate, non ha venduto neanche a un gruppo di magnati, ma ha venduto (tocchiamoci sempre che non si sà mai) al presidente della Repubbica popolare cinese che ha dato l'ordine a un gruppo di magnati di far rappresentare il Milan come simbolo della rinascita del calcio in Cina! Il presidente cinese vuole entro 10anni se non erro che 50Milioni di bambini si affaccino al calcio....e quale migliore squadra se non il Milan???? Se andrà in porto, grazie Silvio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Maggio 2016)

via i tamarri mexes boateng e sballotelli....discorso di silvietto d'addio....ma da quanto non provavo un emozione del genere???...mi sento di nuovo Milanista


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mamma in studio stanno rosicando poco. Il fegato tra un po esplode...



Teniamoci in bocca ancora per un po' tutti gli escrementi che ci hanno fatto ingoiare in questi anni che poi al momento opportuno potremo risputarglieli in faccia 

Comunque tutto rientra nel piano di Silvio...vende e riesce, paradossalmente, ad uscirne da eroe. Tutto montato a regola d'arte ovviamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Che virgolettato è?



Mi pare che abbia detto una cosa del genere prima.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Che virgolettato è?



Direttamente dall'intervista di Berlusconi a Top Calcio.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Maggio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Esclusa la componente politica che ognuno ovviamente può pensarla come vuole, quest'uomo è un genio!!!!!
> Non ha venduto al primo pirla qualunque (vedi Moratti a tale Thohir che nn ha una lira), non ha venduto a un magnate, non ha venduto neanche a un gruppo di magnati, ma ha venduto (tocchiamoci sempre che non si sà mai) al presidente della Repubbica popolare cinese che ha dato l'ordine a un gruppo di magnati di far rappresentare il Milan come simbolo della rinascita del calcio in Cina! Il presidente cinese vuole entro 10anni se non erro che 50Milioni di bambini si affaccino al calcio....e quale migliore squadra se non il Milan???? Se andrà in porto, grazie Silvio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tra 15 anni immagino già il prodigio cinese di turno che dice: "Ho sempre sognato di indossare questa maglia"


----------



## Crox93 (25 Maggio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Esclusa la componente politica che ognuno ovviamente può pensarla come vuole, quest'uomo è un genio!!!!!
> Non ha venduto al primo pirla qualunque (vedi Moratti a tale Thohir che nn ha una lira), non ha venduto a un magnate, non ha venduto neanche a un gruppo di magnati, ma ha venduto (tocchiamoci sempre che non si sà mai) al presidente della Repubbica popolare cinese che ha dato l'ordine a un gruppo di magnati di far rappresentare il Milan come simbolo della rinascita del calcio in Cina! Il presidente cinese vuole entro 10anni se non erro che 50Milioni di bambini si affaccino al calcio....e quale migliore squadra se non il Milan???? Se andrà in porto, grazie Silvio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ecco l'effetto che voleva davvero Berlusconi (ammesso che abbia venduto davvero)


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Maggio 2016)

> Biasin è sportivo, spesso anche molto simpatico nei suoi articoli.
> Nulla a che vedere con i vari Pompilio e Chirico che stanno impazzendo


concordo in pieno...non ne azzecca quasi mezza  ...però è sempre sportivo e corretto in tutte le sue dichiarazioni...non urla non sbraita...magari avere uno così dalla nostra al posto di Ruiu Suma ecc


----------



## wildfrank (25 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, ci vuole un DS con i fiocchi, altrimenti cravatta gialla gli yen li butta nell'inceneritore.....*occhio!!!!*


----------



## kolao95 (25 Maggio 2016)

'sti somari dicono che Galliani farà il mercato.


----------



## Henry (25 Maggio 2016)

Io intanto ho già messo in fresco quello buono... sperando di non dover attendere troppo: il frigo fa male a lungo andare alle bollicine...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Maggio 2016)

"partecipazioni statali"   ...dajeee silviooo...che con questo ti posso pure dimezzare il mio odio immenso per la feccia degli ultimi anni...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ci vuole un DS con i fiocchi, altrimenti cravatta gialla gli yen li butta nell'inceneritore.....*occhio!!!!*



eheh gli yen sono Giapponesi però


----------



## Roger84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ecco l'effetto che voleva davvero Berlusconi (ammesso che abbia venduto davvero)



Fino al 15Giugno tenterò di non sognare troppo, ma stò cominciando a caricare la mitragliatrice automatica prima e bazzuca dopo....xchè se andrà come deve andare.....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> 'sti somari dicono che Galliani farà il mercato.



non mollano fino all'ultimo respiro


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Esclusa la componente politica che ognuno ovviamente può pensarla come vuole, quest'uomo è un genio!!!!!
> Non ha venduto al primo pirla qualunque (vedi Moratti a tale Thohir che nn ha una lira), non ha venduto a un magnate, non ha venduto neanche a un gruppo di magnati, ma ha venduto (tocchiamoci sempre che non si sà mai) al presidente della Repubbica popolare cinese che ha dato l'ordine a un gruppo di magnati di far rappresentare il Milan come simbolo della rinascita del calcio in Cina! Il presidente cinese vuole entro 10anni se non erro che 50Milioni di bambini si affaccino al calcio....e quale migliore squadra se non il Milan???? Se andrà in porto, grazie Silvio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ecco qui , il nano è un GENIO ... Ha ottenuto esattamente quello che voleva . Uscirne da eroe dopo 10 anni di feci in faccia .


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Maggio 2016)

Me lo sono perso, comunque Berlusconi e' un grande, quando ci sara' il passaggio apriro' un post di ringraziamenti per tutte le gioie che ci ha regalato, non saranno questi 5 anni a cancellare 25 anni di storia ineguagliabile. Tremate juventini il Milan sta tornando.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ecco l'effetto che voleva davvero Berlusconi (ammesso che abbia venduto davvero)



I ringraziamenti per i 23 anni di successi sono doverosi,i restanti sono da mani ai capelli e hanno dato vità ad un lerciume mai visti nella storia del calcio,ma diciamoci la verità:Se vende,il giorno stesso nessuno si ricorderà degli ultimi 7 anni e tutti dei primi 23,ecco perchè penso che vuole annunciare prima delle elezioni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2016)

Chissà Furio Fedele e i suoi simili cosa scriveranno domani.


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco qui , il nano è un GENIO ... Ha ottenuto esattamente quello che voleva . Uscirne da eroe dopo 10 anni di feci in faccia .


Ma quali 10 anni, ultimo scudetto 2011 e ultima champions 2007, almeno i calcoli fatteli meglio


----------



## Crox93 (25 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> I ringraziamenti per i 23 anni di successi sono doverosi,i restanti sono da mani ai capelli e hanno dato vità ad un lerciume mai visti nella storia del calcio,ma diciamoci la verità:Se vende,il giorno stesso nessuno si ricorderà degli ultimi 7 anni e tutti dei primi 23,ecco perchè penso che vuole annunciare prima delle elezioni.



No ma infatti si scherza, anche per me sarebbe cosi se dovesse vendere. Grazie di cuore e arrivederci


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma quali 10 anni, ultimo scudetto 2011 e ultima champions 2007, almeno i calcoli fatteli meglio



Ultima champions sono passati 10 anni fatti te i conti giusti ... Poi se devo star qui a spiegare ad un milanista cosa ha fatto di male Berlusconi negli ultimi anni siamo al paradosso .

Comunque oggi non litighiamo oggi dobbiamo solo gioire .


----------



## Roger84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Troppo corta la memoria, si dimentica troppo facilmente che cosa ha fatto Silvio Berlusconi per il Milan!!!
Che poi negl'ultimi anni un bel po' di cavolate le ha fatte, sono il primo a dirlo.....ma l'importante è ritornare in carreggiata!!!! E che carreggiata.........


----------



## Crox93 (25 Maggio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Fino al 15Giugno tenterò di non sognare troppo, ma stò cominciando a caricare la mitragliatrice automatica prima e bazzuca dopo....xchè se andrà come deve andare.....



Carica per sicurezza, bravo


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma quali 10 anni, ultimo scudetto 2011 e ultima champions 2007, almeno i calcoli fatteli meglio



In effetti non sono 7 ma 5 gli anni bui,mea culpa.Ma dobbiamo ammetere che quello scudetto lo vincemmo solo grazie ad Ibrahimovic che arrivo grazie ad un teatrino ordito da Raiola,ma già post-2007 si spendevano i soldi in maniera scriteriata.


----------



## Devil (25 Maggio 2016)

Ma quindi voi dite che il CDA di domani riserverà delle sorprese?


----------



## kolao95 (25 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma quali 10 anni, ultimo scudetto 2011 e ultima champions 2007, almeno i calcoli fatteli meglio



Sono 10 anni che lui e Galliani mandano avanti a razzo di cane questa società, la champions del 2007 è frutto dell'ultimo canto del cigno dei fenomeni presi anni prima, ma non hanno saputo minimamente rinnovare la squadra.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Sarebbe da apoteosi se domani Ibra annunciasse il suo arrivo,fatemi sognare.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma quindi voi dite che il CDA di domani riserverà delle sorprese?



dopo ste dichiarazioni non esiste che domani non si firmi il preliminare di vendita...o almeno non esiste che non si metta tutto nero su bianco...


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> In effetti non sono 7 ma 5 gli anni bui,mea culpa.Ma dobbiamo ammetere che quello scudetto lo vincemmo solo grazie ad Ibrahimovic che arrivo grazie ad un teatrino ordito da Raiola,ma già post-2007 si spendevano i soldi in maniera scriteriata.


Ricordando che senza Barbara si vinceva pure nel 2012 con la coppia Ibra Tevez. Tra poco si ritorna a fare paura


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma quindi voi dite che il CDA di domani riserverà delle sorprese?



Nessuno lo sa , non ci resta che attendere ... Però mi pare strano visto che il CDA è stato organizzato molto tempo fa ( così leggevo ) .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> "Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa proseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



Potevamo sognare commiato più bello, chiaro e limpido di questo? Grazie di tutto Silvio, la tua eredità é pesante ma i cinesi hanno le spalle larghe... 

PS mi sono goduto questo thread fino alla fine e leggere finalmente post entusiasti mi ha riempito il cuore di gioia. Ci siamo ragazzi! L'araba fenice si sta risvegliando... e saranno azzi amari per tutti


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ultima champions sono passati 10 anni fatti te i conti giusti ... Poi se devo star qui a spiegare ad un milanista cosa ha fatto di male Berlusconi negli ultimi anni siamo al paradosso .
> 
> Comunque oggi non litighiamo oggi dobbiamo solo gioire .



Mamma mia ancora non ci credo.


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> 'sti somari dicono che Galliani farà il mercato.


Sciocchezze: Galliani è un consigliere di amministrazione del Milan con delega alla gestione sportiva. Il suo mandato cesserà al primo cda dopo il closing, quando tutto il cda si presenterà dimissionario davanti ai nuovi soci, per essere rinnovato con i nuovi membri e le nuove deleghe. Galliani ha finito il proprio compito, grazie, saluti.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> "Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa proseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



Non credo di sentirmi molto bene ... se nei prossimi giorni dovessero arrivare anche conferme sulla cacciata del Gallo potrebbe seriamente venirmi un coccolone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Chissà Furio Fedele e i suoi simili cosa scriveranno domani.


"Berlusconi per niente convinto e ancora indeciso sulla cessione".


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

Riguardo ai cagnolini dell'A.C. Giannino, provate ad andare su youtube e cercate "Milan Ruiu" con filtro per le ultime 24h.

Secondo lui:
-Futuro a tinte fosche
-I cinesi sono fumosi e Berlusconi sembra confuso 
-Pochi fondi messi a disposizione da Fininvest 
-Pavoletti sarà l'attaccante e il Milan vuole fare i soldi con Bacca.
-L'allenatore sarà probabilmente Giampaolo

Quello che dice il buon Ruiu è stato totalmente sbuggiardato stasera, alla faccia sua e di Galliani


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ricordando che senza Barbara si vinceva pure nel 2012 con la coppia Ibra Tevez. Tra poco si ritorna a fare paura


Mai perdonata sta cosa a Barbara,ma era la dimostrazione della pazzia dilagante in società.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da apoteosi se domani Ibra annunciasse il suo arrivo,fatemi sognare.



Mamma mia ...
Cinesi - Emery - Ibra - 200 milioni per il mercato a Sabatini o Prade' .

Poi ci svegliamo con le mutande croccantissime .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi VE L'HO DETTO UN MESE FA che sarebbe finita così ... Avete idea cosa vorrebbe dire ? In tutto il mondo servizi su servizi del era Berlusconi e lui dipinto come il più grande di sempre .


Non ha di che lamentarsi: incassa 750 milioni, se ne esce come un eroe, probabilmente gli intitoleranno lo stadio e con un colpo di spugna ecco cancellati dieci anni di melma assolta.


----------



## Roger84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Riguardo ai cagnolini dell'A.C. Giannino, provate ad andare su youtube e cercate "Milan Ruiu" con filtro per le ultime 24h.
> 
> Secondo lui:
> -Futuro a tinte fosche
> ...



Aggiungi che è andato 1anno a sbandierare che avremmo preso Ibrahimovic e allenatore Conte!!!
Un vero intenditore di calcio e gran giornalista........che vergogna!!!!


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> dopo ste dichiarazioni non esiste che domani non si firmi il preliminare di vendita...o almeno non esiste che non si metta tutto nero su bianco...


Domani potrebbe essere conferito mandato all'AD Cannatelli di procedere alla sottoscrizione dei contratti, il cui testo si sta redigendo dalle parti. Con il mandato pieno all'AD, tuttavia, è solo questione di giorni, ormai.


----------



## markjordan (25 Maggio 2016)

firma=ibra ?
raiola saprebbe da un pezzo se e' tutto fatto , x cui la cosa un senso ce l'ha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Riguardo ai cagnolini dell'A.C. Giannino, provate ad andare su youtube e cercate "Milan Ruiu" con filtro per le ultime 24h.
> 
> Secondo lui:
> -Futuro a tinte fosche
> ...


_Bacca non arriva, Bacca non lo vogliono_ cit.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco qui , il nano è un GENIO ... Ha ottenuto esattamente quello che voleva . Uscirne da eroe dopo 10 anni di feci in faccia .





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Potevamo sognare commiato più bello, chiaro e limpido di questo? Grazie di tutto Silvio, la tua eredità é pesante ma i cinesi hanno le spalle larghe...
> 
> PS mi sono goduto questo thread fino alla fine e leggere finalmente post entusiasti mi ha riempito il cuore di gioia. Ci siamo ragazzi! L'araba fenice si sta risvegliando... e saranno azzi amari per tutti



Calma e gesso non è ancora finità non diamo nulla per fatto per scaramanzia  .Tu comincia ad addobbare il carro.a te e Campopiano spetta il posto di cocchieri,a me spero un posto in prima fila.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (25 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi per me l'unico da prendere è un allenatore e in base al modulo scelto fare mercato...per questo spero decidano presto il mister altrimenti Galliani fa di testa sua...dubito che con un Emery o di pari livello Galliani possa permettersi di sbagliarsi ancora


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2016)

Se si avvera tutto ciò, mi auguro che gentaglia dello spessore di Suma, Pellegatti, Ruiu e Di Stefano spariscano dai radar o quanto meno aprano meno la loro fastidiosa bocca riguardo al Milan.
Non se ne può veramente più di loro, l'esempio vivente del degrado della gran parte del giornalismo italiano.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Maggio 2016)

ma un posticino per Campopiano nel Cda glielo lasciamo???...UNO DI NOIIIIIIIIIII 

#campopianociarlatano


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per me l'unico da prendere è un allenatore e in base al modulo scelto fare mercato...per questo spero decidano presto il mister altrimenti Galliani fa di testa sua...dubito che con un Emery o di pari livello Galliani possa permettersi di sbagliarsi ancora


Galliani ha fallito gli ultimi 10 anni perché :
1) senza soldi 
2) quando li aveva non aveva nessuno a suggerire cosa fare
3) si è sempre e solo affidato ai soliti 3 procuratori.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma un posticino per Campopiano nel Cda glielo lasciamo???...UNO DI NOIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> #campopianociarlatano



Campopiano direttore di Milan Channel,senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ...
> Cinesi - Emery - Ibra - 200 milioni per il mercato a Sabatini o Prade' .
> 
> Poi ci svegliamo con le mutande croccantissime .



Andiamo da De Laurentis con 90 milioni e prendiamoci Higuain


----------



## ghettoprollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> "Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa proseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



Devo farlo io?

Ok, lo faccio...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2016)

"hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato"


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Maggio 2016)

mamma mia sky...


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2016)

Tutto molto bello, ma a parer mio vi state ancora una volta lanciando un pò frettolosamente in festeggiamenti prematuri.
Verba volant, scripta manent.
Finchè non vedo ALMENO il preliminare firmato ci vado comunque coi piedi di piombo. Mi sono già ubriacato una volta per niente, mi viene ancora il magone al solo pensarci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato"



È ovvio che L ha inventata questa cosa per far credere che conti ancora qualcosa ... I cinesi gli avranno risposto : " si sì Silvio poi ti chiediamo chi comprare "


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Tutto molto bello, ma a parer mio vi state ancora una volta lanciando un pò frettolosamente in festeggiamenti prematuri.
> Verba volant, scripta manent.
> Finchè non vedo ALMENO il preliminare firmato ci vado comunque coi piedi di piombo. Mi sono già ubriacato una volta per niente, mi viene ancora il magone al solo pensarci.



Un anno fa le parole erano diverse però.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> mamma mia sky...



Che dicono?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> mamma mia sky...




Che dicono ? Non possono negare l evidenza


----------



## Roger84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Tutto molto bello, ma a parer mio vi state ancora una volta lanciando un pò frettolosamente in festeggiamenti prematuri.
> Verba volant, scripta manent.
> Finchè non vedo ALMENO il preliminare firmato ci vado comunque coi piedi di piombo. Mi sono già ubriacato una volta per niente, mi viene ancora il magone al solo pensarci.



Credo che se salta anche stavolta mi metto a piangere sul serio!!!
Cmq Campopiano, se ci sei batti un colpo....lo sò che ci leggi!!! 
Sei un grande!


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che dicono ? Non possono negare l evidenza



Intanto a SS24 hanno relegato la notizia a fine tg. Poi Marani (il vicedirettore penso) ha detto che sono solo parole quelle di Berlusconi e sostiene che silvio non sia ancora convinto di cedere e potrebbe tirarsi indietro prima delle firme come fatto in passato..


----------



## Tic (25 Maggio 2016)

11 anni dopo potremmo dare un nuovo senso a questa data.... non ci credo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Intanto a SS24 hanno relegato la notizia a fine tg. Poi Marani (il vicedirettore penso) ha detto che sono solo parole quelle di Berlusconi e sostiene che silvio non sia ancora convinto di cedere e potrebbe tirarsi indietro prima delle firme come fatto in passato..



SkySportJuve24 , che la smettessero di rosicare .


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Intanto a SS24 hanno relegato la notizia a fine tg. Poi Marani (il vicedirettore penso) ha detto che sono solo parole quelle di Berlusconi e sostiene che silvio non sia ancora convinto di cedere e potrebbe tirarsi indietro prima delle firme come fatto in passato..



all'ufficialità la prima cosa che voglio vedere è la faccia del buon peppe di stefano...poi ovviamente via verso un lungo coma etilico


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Intanto a SS24 hanno relegato la notizia a fine tg. Poi Marani (il vicedirettore penso) ha detto che sono solo parole quelle di Berlusconi e sostiene che silvio non sia ancora convinto di cedere e potrebbe tirarsi indietro prima delle firme come fatto in passato..



questo è l'esempio classico di come il giornalismo italiano sia un'intera schifezza.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Intanto a SS24 hanno relegato la notizia a fine tg. Poi Marani (il vicedirettore penso) ha detto che sono solo parole quelle di Berlusconi e sostiene che silvio non sia ancora convinto di cedere e potrebbe tirarsi indietro prima delle firme come fatto in passato..



Anche Luca Serafini insiste sull'assenza dell'intenzione di vendere.

Comunque è vero: senza firme, bisogna restare prudenti. Aspettiamo a mettere le mani avanti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Anche Luca Serafini insiste sull'assenza dell'intenzione di vendere.
> 
> Comunque è vero: senza firme, bisogna restare prudenti. Aspettiamo a mettere le mani avanti.



Dopo una dichiarazione del genere gli unici che possono far saltare tutti sono i Cinesi imho.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> SkySportJuve24 , che la smettessero di rosicare .


 Scandaloso!


Aron ha scritto:


> Anche Luca Serafini insiste sull'assenza dell'intenzione di vendere.
> 
> Comunque è vero: senza firme, bisogna restare prudenti. Aspettiamo a mettere le mani avanti.



Perchè Serafini è così dubbioso? Fors è rimasto scottato dalla vicenda Bee?


----------



## pisolo22 (25 Maggio 2016)

mi aspetto un Articolo di Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport di domani sperando che spieghi tutta la vicenda aggiornandoci con delle news sui risvolti della vendita legate alle parole di Berlusconi


----------



## ScArsenal83 (25 Maggio 2016)

Non so cosa pensare ..due giorni fa ha detto che i cinesi lo volevano cacciare...ora che lo vogliono loro mentore nel calciomercato. ...questo è pazzo...un po di sana chiarezza e coerenza no eh...


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Non so cosa pensare ..due giorni fa ha detto che i cinesi lo volevano cacciare...ora che lo vogliono loro mentore nel calciomercato. ...questo è pazzo...un po di sana chiarezza e coerenza no eh...


Chi ha detto che Berlusconi avrebbe detto che i cinesi lo volevano cacciare?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2016)

Cesare Pompilio è estremamente irritante. In diretta lo vorrebbero ammazzare per le cose che fa e dice.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cesare Pompilio è estremamente irritante. In diretta lo vorrebbero ammazzare per le cose che fa e dice.



Cesare Pompilio lo tengono lì per pietà, perchè se no farebbe il barbone.


----------



## Victorss (25 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cesare Pompilio è estremamente irritante. In diretta lo vorrebbero ammazzare per le cose che fa e dice.



Ma dai poverino..vogliamo parlare veramente di quel caso umano di Cesare Pompilio? Un fenomeno da baraccone ahahahaahah


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Non so cosa pensare ..due giorni fa ha detto che i cinesi lo volevano cacciare...ora che lo vogliono loro mentore nel calciomercato. ...questo è pazzo...un po di sana chiarezza e coerenza no eh...



La presunta volontà dei cinesi di cacciarlo è relativo a un'indiscrezione trapelata, e secondo me veritiera.
E' una sua invenzione che i cinesi lo vogliano per il mercato. Sta forzando la mano per ritagliarsi un ruolo nel futuro Milan.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco qui , il nano è un GENIO ... Ha ottenuto esattamente quello che voleva . Uscirne da eroe dopo 10 anni di feci in faccia .





Aron ha scritto:


> La presunta volontà dei cinesi di cacciarlo è relativo a un'indiscrezione trapelata, e secondo me veritiera.
> E' una sua invenzione che i cinesi lo vogliano per il mercato. Sta forzando la mano per ritagliarsi un ruolo nel futuro Milan.





Casnop ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto che Berlusconi avrebbe detto che i cinesi lo volevano cacciare?



Viene dall'articolo di Furio Fedele di Ieri dove Berlusconi avrebbe fatto queste dichiarazioni. (ma ho la sensazione che fossi ironico,ma vabbè ).


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cesare Pompilio è estremamente irritante. In diretta lo vorrebbero ammazzare per le cose che fa e dice.



Smettetela di seguire quel cancro di programma


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> La presunta volontà dei cinesi di cacciarlo è relativo a un'indiscrezione trapelata, e secondo me veritiera.
> E' una sua invenzione che i cinesi lo vogliano per il mercato. Sta forzando la mano per ritagliarsi un ruolo nel futuro Milan.



Esatto , pura invenzione sua per non rimanere tagliato fuori dall opinione pubblica .


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Andiamo da De Laurentis con 90 milioni e prendiamoci Higuain



Higuain l'anno prossimo farà la metà dei gol. Ormai la sua stagione l'ha fatta... E non è un vincente. Ci vuole Ibrahimovic con Bacca. Benatia con Romagnoli e... Verratti a centrocampo.


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> La presunta volontà dei cinesi di cacciarlo è relativo a un'indiscrezione trapelata, e secondo me veritiera.
> E' una sua invenzione che i cinesi lo vogliano per il mercato. Sta forzando la mano per ritagliarsi un ruolo nel futuro Milan.



Mi dispiace dissentire, ma non sta forzando la mano con nessuno. 
Semplicemente perche queste discussioni sul futuro management e sulla parte sportiva le hanno sicuramente già fatte... Pensate che arrivi il closing a metà giugno e si inizi a cercare prima il ds, poi l allenatore e si perda un mese prima di fare mercato? 
Questi si presentano e fanno subito i botti. 
Queste parole di Berlusconi servono a prendersi i meriti di ciò che verrà... Mette in chiaro che gli acquisti che faremo siano venuti dalla sua mente geniale. 
La parte fondamentale dell'intervento è che VENDE LA MAGGIORANZA. E la vende ai CINESI. 
Tutto il resto è in funzione del suo ego e della costante necessità di soddisfarlo.


----------



## Il Genio (25 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Chissà Furio Fedele e i suoi simili cosa scriveranno domani.



Saliranno tutti sul carro, cosa credi?


----------



## Roger84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma dai poverino..vogliamo parlare veramente di quel caso umano di Cesare Pompilio? Un fenomeno da baraccone ahahahaahah



E' un grande Pompilio, mi fà quasi tenerezza!


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> La presunta volontà dei cinesi di cacciarlo è relativo a un'indiscrezione trapelata, e secondo me veritiera.
> E' una sua invenzione che i cinesi lo vogliano per il mercato. *Sta forzando la mano per ritagliarsi un ruolo nel futuro Milan.*



Secondo me non gli frega molto, più che altro sta sparando le ultime cartucce per i fedelissimi in vista delle votazioni. Del tipo: 'Ok vendo, ma loro, ovvero i nuovi dominatori dell'universo, vogliono che resti io in veste di amminstratore, rottamatore, ricostruttore e presidente operaio per la rinascita della società più titolata al mondo'


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace dissentire, ma non sta forzando la mano con nessuno.
> Semplicemente perche queste discussioni sul futuro management e sulla parte sportiva le hanno sicuramente già fatte... Pensate che arrivi il closing a metà giugno e si inizi a cercare prima il ds, poi l allenatore e si perda un mese prima di fare mercato?
> Questi si presentano e fanno subito i botti.
> Queste parole di Berlusconi servono a prendersi i meriti di ciò che verrà... Mette in chiaro che gli acquisti che faremo siano venuti dalla sua mente geniale.
> ...


Ma infatti L ha detto , occorre chiudere il prima possibile per permettere ai nuovi proprietari di spendere le ingenti somme che hanno messo a bilancio per il mercato .

Sembra un nostro sogno ma L ha detto lui ... VERAMENTE .


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Higuain l'anno prossimo farà la metà dei gol. Ormai la sua stagione l'ha fatta... E non è un vincente. Ci vuole Ibrahimovic con Bacca. Benatia con Romagnoli e... Verratti a centrocampo.



ovviamente scherzavo ma comunque facendo la metà dei goal farebbe 18 goal . Li butti?


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

Sono quasi curioso di leggere Skincats tra 10 minuti...


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace dissentire, ma non sta forzando la mano con nessuno.
> Semplicemente perche queste discussioni sul futuro management e sulla parte sportiva le hanno sicuramente già fatte... Pensate che arrivi il closing a metà giugno e si inizi a cercare prima il ds, poi l allenatore e si perda un mese prima di fare mercato?
> Questi si presentano e fanno subito i botti.
> Queste parole di Berlusconi servono a prendersi i meriti di ciò che verrà... Mette in chiaro che gli acquisti che faremo siano venuti dalla sua mente geniale.
> ...



Di sicuro hanno già pronti l'allenatore, il ds e un amministratore. Ma come minimo.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2016)

La storia che dietro ci possa essere direttamente Xi Jinping avrebbe un senso, soprattutto nell'ottica di Berlusconi ancora presidente in seno al Milan, in quanto non può mostrarsi direttamente il presidente cinese. In ogni caso Aspettiamo sempre le firme vi prego....Non portiamo iella!!!!!!

#FinoalleFirme#eiaculo.


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace dissentire, ma non sta forzando la mano con nessuno.
> Semplicemente perche queste discussioni sul futuro management e sulla parte sportiva le hanno sicuramente già fatte... Pensate che arrivi il closing a metà giugno e si inizi a cercare prima il ds, poi l allenatore e si perda un mese prima di fare mercato?
> Questi si presentano e fanno subito i botti.
> Queste parole di Berlusconi servono a prendersi i meriti di ciò che verrà... Mette in chiaro che gli acquisti che faremo siano venuti dalla sua mente geniale.
> ...



Esemplare, Mr. Unai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sono quasi curioso di leggere Skincats tra 10 minuti...



Avrà scritto il Vomitoriale questo pomeriggio e adesso sarà in panico perché iniziava con " Silvio ci sta ripensando " hahahahaha.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> La storia che dietro ci possa essere direttamente Xi Jinping avrebbe un senso, soprattutto nell'ottica di Berlusconi ancora presidente in seno al Milan, in quanto non può mostrarsi direttamente il presidente cinese. In ogni caso Aspettiamo sempre le firme vi prego....Non portiamo iella!!!!!!
> 
> #FinoalleFirme#eiaculo.



Esatto, andiamo calmi. Lo spauracchio ItalMilan è ancora lì, detto da lui stesso.. preghiamo che le cose vadano come devono andare.


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> mi aspetto un Articolo di Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport di domani sperando che spieghi tutta la vicenda aggiornandoci con delle news sui risvolti della vendita legate alle parole di Berlusconi



Assolutamente, con la solita puntualità.
Comunque sembra un sogno, non disperate perché se Silvio vende (rimane come apripista) e il Milan non è più tutto suo come farebbe un certo Galliani ad avere pieno potere decisionale sul mercato? è semplicemente assurdo.
Verrà rimescolato tutto, figuriamoci se non sarà così, Galliani rimarrà anche lui e metterà dalla sua tutte le conoscenze che ha come dirigente, fine, nessuno gli darà l'ordine di fare il mercato a proprio piacimento e di fare affari con squadre che lottano per non retrocedere o con procuratori amici.
Quella storia deve finire, se si torna col botto bisognerà puntare prima a quelli forti, i Pjanic, gli Higuain, il resto è una perdita di tempo o deve essere una ricerca dei migliori talenti, non i raccomandati e nemmeno quelli che vengono comprati perché hanno fatto un gol contro di noi a San Siro.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Maggio 2016)

Finché non firma e finché ci sarà ancora Galliani io sarò sempre pessimista. Scusate


----------



## Isotta79 (25 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi non per fare il guastafeste, ma mi è sorta una domanda dopo il grande entusiasmo: ma se Xi Jinping dovesse cadere o stufarsi del calcio o il progetto calcio cinese non dovesse decollare, il Governo cinese automaticamente richiamerebbe tutti i gruppi che si sono mossi sul calcio europeo. E a quel punto, ciao...


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, con la solita puntualità.
> Comunque sembra un sogno, non disperate perché se Silvio vende (rimane come apripista) e il Milan non è più tutto suo come farebbe un certo Galliani ad avere pieno potere decisionale sul mercato? è semplicemente assurdo.
> Verrà rimescolato tutto, figuriamoci se non sarà così, Galliani rimarrà anche lui e metterà dalla sua tutte le conoscenze che ha come dirigente, fine, nessuno gli darà l'ordine di fare il mercato a proprio piacimento e di fare affari con squadre che lottano per non retrocedere o con procuratori amici.
> Quella storia deve finire, se si torna col botto bisognerà puntare prima a quelli forti, i Pjanic, gli Higuain, il resto è una perdita di tempo o deve essere una ricerca dei migliori talenti, non i raccomandati e nemmeno quelli che vengono comprati perché hanno fatto un gol contro di noi a San Siro.


Quelli forti in questo periodo o cambiano maglia o rinnovano con il loro club, e si blindano. Ecco perchè occorre accelerare. E questo significa solo una cosa: se c'è una pianificazione di mercato, c'è già un allenatore che la sta dirigendo.


----------



## Devil (26 Maggio 2016)

Isotta79 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non per fare il guastafeste, ma mi è sorta una domanda dopo il grande entusiasmo: ma se Xi Jinping dovesse cadere o stufarsi del calcio o il progetto calcio cinese non dovesse decollare, il Governo cinese automaticamente richiamerebbe tutti i gruppi che si sono mossi sul calcio europeo. E a quel punto, ciao...



Si vabé adesso neanche abbiamo ceduto e state già a pensare a quello che potrebbe succedere tra 10 anni se va bene.


----------



## Casnop (26 Maggio 2016)

Isotta79 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non per fare il guastafeste, ma mi è sorta una domanda dopo il grande entusiasmo: ma se Xi Jinping dovesse cadere o stufarsi del calcio o il progetto calcio cinese non dovesse decollare, il Governo cinese automaticamente richiamerebbe tutti i gruppi che si sono mossi sul calcio europeo. E a quel punto, ciao...


C'è la Borsa. Si chiama crowdfunding. I gruppi di controllo diluiscono quote marginali del pacchetto cedendolo in piccole pezzature al marcato retail. Così fanno cassa per i futuri investimenti, non perdono l'equilibrio di controllo del club, ed evitano, tramite la polverizzazione di quote marginali, che si formino basi azionarie per scalate. Il caso Evergrande-Taobao-Guangzhou raccontato da Ozanian su Forbes un paio di mesi fa è un esempio impressionante.


----------



## TheZio (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È ovvio che L ha inventata questa cosa per far credere che conti ancora qualcosa ... I cinesi gli avranno risposto : " si sì Silvio poi ti chiediamo chi comprare "



Silvio: "bisogna assolutamente comprare il centravantone e olandese: Van Basten!"


----------



## DannySa (26 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quelli forti in questo periodo o cambiano maglia o rinnovano con il loro club, e si blindano. Ecco perchè occorre accelerare. E questo significa solo una cosa: se c'è una pianificazione di mercato, c'è già un allenatore che la sta dirigendo.



Assolutamente, con i cinesi avremmo avuto la forza economica per fare un mercato di fine maggio di questo tipo:
Ibra a 0 e convinto, in più è un ex che voleva rimanere nel 2012.
Benatia per 20 mln, conosce il campionato italiano.
Kovacic in prestito, senza troppi problemi.
Pjanic.

In più tutto il mercato in uscita ed eventualmente giocatori che hanno un pelo di mercato come Kucka, forse Niang, lo stesso De Sciglio ecc.
Speriamo di non aver perso troppo tempo.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> "Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa proseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...


Io resto ancora cauta perché sono rimasta scottata una volta,ma tutto sembrerebbe procedere. Speriamo bene,ragazzi.


----------



## kollaps (26 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, con i cinesi avremmo avuto la forza economica per fare un mercato di fine maggio di questo tipo:
> Ibra a 0 e convinto, in più è un ex che voleva rimanere nel 2012.
> Benatia per 20 mln, conosce il campionato italiano.
> Kovacic in prestito, senza troppi problemi.
> ...



Pjanic e benatia sarebbero da prendere domattina. 
E con sabatini al comando bé diventa tutto più semplice  
Grazie [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] i complimenti da te fanno sempre più piacere


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

Stanno facendo vedere ora a Porta a Porta, la parte sul Milan.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Maggio 2016)

Isotta79 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non per fare il guastafeste, ma mi è sorta una domanda dopo il grande entusiasmo: ma se Xi Jinping dovesse cadere o stufarsi del calcio o il progetto calcio cinese non dovesse decollare, il Governo cinese automaticamente richiamerebbe tutti i gruppi che si sono mossi sul calcio europeo. E a quel punto, ciao...


Ma come fa a stufarsi un uomo che è solo rappresentante di un partito che ha programmato di portare entro 10-14 anni i mondiali in Cina con una nazionale degna (vedi Olimpiadi) e che sta facendo investire nell'Aston Villa, Espanyol, Milan ed Inter e che ha tra l'altro appena investito nei diritti tv della Serie A per l'estero con la Shanghai Jin Xin? 
Qui non si parla delle bizze di un nonnetto despota, ma di un progetto decennale a livello nazionale


----------



## dyablo65 (26 Maggio 2016)

finalmente si intravvede , forse , la fine del tunnel....


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo Ravezzani, sempre a Top Calcio, Berlusconi avrebbe già venduto il 70% del Milan. L'annuncio dopo le elezioni.*


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Ravezzani, sempre a Top Calcio, Berlusconi avrebbe già venduto il 70% del Milan. L'annuncio dopo le elezioni.*



Ha parlato di notizia proveniente da fonte molto attendibile e di 7 imprenditori cinesi con la regia del governo.


----------



## DannySa (26 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Ravezzani, sempre a Top Calcio, Berlusconi avrebbe già venduto il 70% del Milan. L'annuncio dopo le elezioni.*



Si evince da una cosa in particolare, il tono della voce di Berlusconi, molto sereno e rassicurante, libero di dire finalmente le cose come stanno, una persona indecisa non si sarebbe esposto fino a questo punto, non certo Berlusconi.
Che si rassegnassero un po' tutti i gufi, si sono divertiti abbastanza a vederci sguazzare nel guano tutti questi anni..


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Anche SkinCats nel Vomitoriale conferma tutto e per me ci ha letto pure lui perché scrive quello che diciamo qui , che se arrivano i cinesi avranno già probabilmente programmato tutto .


----------



## VonVittel (26 Maggio 2016)

Incredibile. Non ci posso credere. Questa è una notizia così importante e storica che è ancora difficile rendermene totalmente conto. Cioè... tornerà il GRANDE MILAN? Sarebbe una notizia troppo bella. Questo è il più bello degli arcobaleni dopo una tempesta così forte che è quasi riuscita a spazzare via del tutto il nostro meraviglioso Milan.
Però spiegatemi a fondo una cosa: siamo sicuri che Berlusconi, in una situazione del genere, ridefinisca la dirigenza? Siamo certi che il mercato non lo farà Galliani? È scontato che il pelato finirà sulla Luna? Perché a questo punto è questo il mio ultimo dubbio.
Ora, scusatemi, vado a piangere per la gioia :')


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Non ci posso credere. Questa è una notizia così importante e storica che è ancora difficile rendermene totalmente conto. Cioè... tornerà il GRANDE MILAN? Sarebbe una notizia troppo bella. Questo è il più bello degli arcobaleni dopo una tempesta così forte che è quasi riuscita a spazzare via del tutto il nostro meraviglioso Milan.
> Però spiegatemi a fondo una cosa: siamo sicuri che Berlusconi, in una situazione del genere, ridefinisca la dirigenza? Siamo certi che il mercato non lo farà Galliani? È scontato che il pelato finirà sulla Luna? Perché a questo punto è questo il mio ultimo dubbio.
> Ora, scusatemi, vado a piangere per la gioia :')



Galliani sarà come minimo affiancato e dovrà rispondere delle sue azioni alla governance cinese.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Non ci posso credere. Questa è una notizia così importante e storica che è ancora difficile rendermene totalmente conto. Cioè... tornerà il GRANDE MILAN? Sarebbe una notizia troppo bella. Questo è il più bello degli arcobaleni dopo una tempesta così forte che è quasi riuscita a spazzare via del tutto il nostro meraviglioso Milan.
> Però spiegatemi a fondo una cosa: siamo sicuri che Berlusconi, in una situazione del genere, ridefinisca la dirigenza? Siamo certi che il mercato non lo farà Galliani? È scontato che il pelato finirà sulla Luna? Perché a questo punto è questo il mio ultimo dubbio.
> Ora, scusatemi, vado a piangere per la gioia :')


Con molta probabilità si , per la sicurezza occorre aspettare qualche giorno ma oramai ci siamo


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Non ci posso credere. Questa è una notizia così importante e storica che è ancora difficile rendermene totalmente conto. Cioè... tornerà il GRANDE MILAN? Sarebbe una notizia troppo bella. Questo è il più bello degli arcobaleni dopo una tempesta così forte che è quasi riuscita a spazzare via del tutto il nostro meraviglioso Milan.
> Però spiegatemi a fondo una cosa: siamo sicuri che Berlusconi, in una situazione del genere, ridefinisca la dirigenza? Siamo certi che il mercato non lo farà Galliani? È scontato che il pelato finirà sulla Luna? Perché a questo punto è questo il mio ultimo dubbio.
> Ora, scusatemi, vado a piangere per la gioia :')



Sostituire Galliani con Maldini (ovviamente non nello stesso ruolo) sarebbe la prima cosa da fare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2016)

Il centromediano metodista del mercato


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Maggio 2016)

A me preoccupa tanto il vediamo a domanda: Brocchi resta?

Dovesse rimanere nel suo ruolo Galliani la cosa peggiora, 200 mln buttati al vento


----------



## DannySa (26 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa tanto il vediamo a domanda: Brocchi resta?
> 
> Dovesse rimanere nel suo ruolo Galliani la cosa peggiora, 200 mln buttati al vento



E perché mai? Galliani sarebbe guardato a vista, a fine stagione in caso di insufficienza tanti saluti e tante care cose.
Per come la vedo io Galliani non sarà l'uomo mercato, nel caso lo fosse sarà solo per chiudere le trattative.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> "Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa proseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



Boh,io resto ancora mooolto prudente  
Troppe delusioni in passato.


----------



## Serginho (26 Maggio 2016)

Mi aspetto che Galliani si dimetta o lasci da solo tra qualche settimana


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2016)

QUando dice 2-3 anni presidente è possibile che intendesse "onorario", ma furbamente non lo specifica così la gente pensa un'altra cosa.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace dissentire, ma non sta forzando la mano con nessuno.
> Semplicemente perche queste discussioni sul futuro management e sulla parte sportiva le hanno sicuramente già fatte...* Pensate che arrivi il closing a metà giugno e si inizi a cercare prima il ds, poi l allenatore e si perda un mese prima di fare mercato?
> Questi si presentano e fanno subito i botti. *
> Queste parole di Berlusconi servono a prendersi i meriti di ciò che verrà... Mette in chiaro che gli acquisti che faremo siano venuti dalla sua mente geniale.
> ...



madò non mi ci far pensare.....non voglio illudermi anche stavolta, che ansia. 
non vedo l'ora sia tutto fatto.


----------



## Casnop (26 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto che Galliani si dimetta o lasci da solo tra qualche settimana


Galliani, come consigliere di amministrazione con delega, dovrà presentarsi dimissionario al primo cda dopo il closing, rimettendo le deleghe. Non sappiamo se l'assemblea dei soci lo designerà consigliere nel nuovo cda su designazione del nuovo socio di minoranza Fininvest ma certamente non avrà più le deleghe, prerogativa della maggioranza del capitale. Il suo trentennale servizio nel Milan e' concluso.


----------



## Casnop (26 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa tanto il vediamo a domanda: Brocchi resta?
> 
> Dovesse rimanere nel suo ruolo Galliani la cosa peggiora, 200 mln buttati al vento


Perché dovrebbe rimanere? Egli non è confermato perché non ha un contratto.


----------



## Casnop (26 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Pjanic e benatia sarebbero da prendere domattina.
> E con sabatini al comando bé diventa tutto più semplice
> Grazie [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] i complimenti da te fanno sempre più piacere


Due giorni fa Spalletti diceva che ci sono buone possibilità che Sabatini rimanga. Sul ruolo di ds porrei piuttosto attenzione ai movimenti di Andrea Berta dopo la finale di Madrid. Sono arrivati segnali di interesse per lui da Chelsea e ManUtd per il prossimo anno. Ma, ora, con il dovuto rispetto, i numeri uno diventiamo noi.


----------



## Casnop (26 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Ravezzani, sempre a Top Calcio, Berlusconi avrebbe già venduto il 70% del Milan. L'annuncio dopo le elezioni.*


Non avevamo dubbi, Ravezzani. Pensa veramente che la CCTV avrebbe fatto uscire quei nomi, da nessuno smentiti, senza alcuna certezza sull'esito dei negoziati del club? Ingenuità, ci consenta, direttore.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> eheh gli yen sono Giapponesi però



Ahah che pollo! Vero...*yuan*, meglio. Ma il concetto resta: ho timore che l'AD attuale sia investito del potere di spesa, e questo sarebbe una iattura incredile, speriamo che i china stiano approntando un organigramma ad hoc, altrimenti qui ci rodiamo il fegato ben bene.


----------



## eldero (26 Maggio 2016)

Una volta ceduto è fatto nuovo organigramma si potrà capire se essere felici oppure no....


----------



## Sotiris (26 Maggio 2016)

Mi sono preso la briga di fare col traduttore google, quindi è tutto da prendere con le pinze, la traduzione di "Berlusconi Ac Milan" in cinese e di cercare su google pagine recenti in cinese, poi tradotte (sappiamo non bene), sempre con il traduttore google in italiano.

Vedo alcuni siti come Sina che già riprendono le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi. Direi che quasi tutti i siti che si possono trovare riprendono notizie dell'Italia. Questo immagino per censura/riservatezza.

Più interessanti i commenti dei lettori cinesi, che però ovviamente sono persone come noi, quindi non è che siano fonti dirette. Direi che molti parlano di Evergrande al 100% dentro l'affare. Me la traduce con Hengda ma ho visto che s'intende Evergrande.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Galliani, come consigliere di amministrazione con delega, dovrà presentarsi dimissionario al primo cda dopo il closing, rimettendo le deleghe. Non sappiamo se l'assemblea dei soci lo designerà consigliere nel nuovo cda su designazione del nuovo socio di minoranza Fininvest ma certamente non avrà più le deleghe, prerogativa della maggioranza del capitale. Il suo trentennale servizio nel Milan e' concluso.



 rinascita is coming!!!


----------



## wildfrank (26 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E perché mai? Galliani sarebbe guardato a vista, a fine stagione in caso di insufficienza tanti saluti e tante care cose.



No no, deportato nelle prigioni cinesi a pane e acqua e isolamento in cella di 2 m x 2.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (26 Maggio 2016)

Stamani ho acceso la tv su top calcio e ancora c'era il giornalista che non era convinto della cessione. Guarda caso sono tutti interisti e juventini. I pochi milanisti tifano giannino e non milan


----------



## Sotiris (26 Maggio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Stamani ho acceso la tv su top calcio e ancora c'era il giornalista che non era convinto della cessione. Guarda caso sono tutti interisti e juventini. I pochi milanisti tifano giannino e non milan



sì, quello con gli occhiali. una roba incredibile.


----------



## Montag84 (26 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> "Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa proseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



Dopo tutti gli insulti che gli abbiamo tirato finalmente ascoltiamo un discorso quantomeno sensato.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Maggio 2016)

Avete tralasciato un passaggio importantissimo: Berlusconi dice che se la trattativa non dovesse andare in porto sarebbe orgoglioso di fare una squadra giovane italiana con orgoglio unità come una famiglia MA...e dico MA...si è subito rimangiato tutto,facendo capire che è una cosa impraticabile e i tifosi non hanno più voglia di aspettare quindi a detta sua è una strada molto difficile da percorrere...

Questa per me per toni e contenuti è stata la frase che mi ha fatto capire che ha già ceduto.


----------



## robs91 (26 Maggio 2016)

Sul Corriere della sera di oggi vengono riportate due parti delle intervista di ieri:resto almeno altri tre anni e se la trattativa non va in porto faccio l'ItalMilan.Tra l'altro contenute in cinque sei righe di un articolo che parla di Mascherano e Alves vicini alla Juventus. Bah. Io,ad ogni modo, finché non vedo le firme ci vado molto cauto,la fregatura con sti personaggi è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Maggio 2016)

Quanto entusiasmo, lo comprendo benissimo, ma teniamo i piedi ben saldi in terra fino all'ufficialitá


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Comunque incredibile come dopo le parole chiarissime del nano ci siano ancora giornalai che parlano di dubbio .
Ma si sono visti l'intervista ? Non ci sono dubbi .


----------



## wfiesso (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque incredibile come dopo le parole chiarissime del nano ci siano ancora giornalai che parlano di dubbio .
> Ma si sono visti l'intervista ? Non ci sono dubbi .



Solitamente remo contro i giornali, però avendo a che fare con Berlusconi la mano sul fuoco non ce la metterei, anche se ormai pare chiaro che ci siamo


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque incredibile come dopo le parole chiarissime del nano ci siano ancora giornalai che parlano di dubbio .
> Ma si sono visti l'intervista ? Non ci sono dubbi .



Nessuno vuole che il milan risorga

Daremo noia a troppi


----------



## Sotiris (26 Maggio 2016)

Chiedo alle persone un pochino più in là con l'età.
Quando Berlusconi stava acquistando il Milan avevamo così gufante la stampa gobba/nerazzurra come ora?


----------



## martinmilan (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque incredibile come dopo le parole chiarissime del nano ci siano ancora giornalai che parlano di dubbio .
> Ma si sono visti l'intervista ? Non ci sono dubbi .


Il pericolo teatro bis è esistente,ma parliamoci chiaro dai,sarebbe deleterio per lui in ottica futura.
L'unica cosa che potrebbe intralciare la chiusura della trattativa è una ritirata dei Cinesi.Ma arrivati a questo punto non credo nemmeno a questa ipotesi.Continuo a pensare che già ad Aprile sia stato concordato quasi tutto altrimenti galatioto non si sbilanciava così..

La nostra sfiga sono le elezioni ma se tutto va bene da oggi in poi avremmo una trasparenza societaria mai avuta in 20 anni,non saremo più legati a doppio filo alla politica e ai suoi giochetti ergo basta squallidi teatrini.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Chiedo alle persone un pochino più in là con l'età.
> Quando Berlusconi stava acquistando il Milan avevamo così gufante la stampa gobba/nerazzurra come ora?



Stanno gufando come se non ci fosse un domani...mi fanno troppo ridere...
Son tutti juventini comunque..


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (26 Maggio 2016)

Basta una mano con due o tre dita mozzate per contare le verità uscite dalla bocca di Berlusconi in tutta la sua vita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sciocchezze: Galliani è un consigliere di amministrazione del Milan con delega alla gestione sportiva. Il suo mandato cesserà al primo cda dopo il closing, quando tutto il cda si presenterà dimissionario davanti ai nuovi soci, per essere rinnovato con i nuovi membri e le nuove deleghe. *Galliani ha finito il proprio compito, grazie, saluti.*



GRAZIE proprio no...


----------



## martinmilan (26 Maggio 2016)

ciao sono yao Ming 

Fra un pò sarò a Milano


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque incredibile come dopo le parole chiarissime del nano ci siano ancora giornalai che parlano di dubbio .
> Ma si sono visti l'intervista ? Non ci sono dubbi .



È la prova della solidità della cessione.
L'anno scorso hanno fatto un teatrino con Bee promosso da Berlusconi che invitava la stampa a pubblicizzarlo il più possibile.

Quest'anno che c'è in corso d'opera la vendita della maggioranza, questa vendita rappresenta agli occhi di Galliani e di Berlusconi una sconfitta personale. Berlusconi e Galliani invitano la stampa a fare il contrario di quanto fatto l'anno scorso: parlarne il meno possibile, e comunque con diffidenza verso gli acquirenti.


----------



## sballotello (26 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Avete tralasciato un passaggio importantissimo: Berlusconi dice che se la trattativa non dovesse andare in porto sarebbe orgoglioso di fare una squadra giovane italiana con orgoglio unità come una famiglia MA...e dico MA...si è subito rimangiato tutto,facendo capire che è una cosa impraticabile e i tifosi non hanno più voglia di aspettare quindi a detta sua è una strada molto difficile da percorrere...
> 
> Questa per me per toni e contenuti è stata la frase che mi ha fatto capire che ha già ceduto.



verissimo


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Nessuno vuole che il milan risorga
> 
> Daremo noia a troppi



ma perche? secondo voi sky ha piu abbonati del milan o del sassuolo in europa league?
un milan ad alti livelli fa comodo a tutti.
tutti i giornali sportivi comprati in piu dai milanisti,
click ai siti
abbonamenti a sky


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma perche? secondo voi sky ha piu abbonati del milan o del sassuolo in europa league?
> un milan ad alti livelli fa comodo a tutti.
> tutti i giornali sportivi comprati in piu dai milanisti,
> click ai siti
> abbonamenti a sky



verissimo , ma tipo , SkySportJuve24 ha dedicato 15 secondi su questa cessione e 25 minuti su mascherano e Dani Alves..


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma perche? secondo voi sky ha piu abbonati del milan o del sassuolo in europa league?
> un milan ad alti livelli fa comodo a tutti.
> tutti i giornali sportivi comprati in piu dai milanisti,
> click ai siti
> abbonamenti a sky



Ma infatti..un Milan finalmente slegato da Berlusconi quindi dalla politica e dalla diatriba tra emittenti sportive riporterebbe la nostra squadra alla normalità anche mediatica, senza esaltamenti inutili ma anche senza avversioni speciali come avviene ora..

Oltre al ritorno a certe ambizioni è proprio il ritorno alla normalità il miglior balsamo per cancellare questi anni di feccia...


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> verissimo , ma tipo , SkySportJuve24 ha dedicato 15 secondi su questa cessione e 25 minuti su mascherano e Dani Alves..



certo lollo i milansti non ne vogliono sentire piu di calcio, io stesso guardo il basket. chi guarda il canale 200 sono quelli felici, gli juventini. quando il milan vinceva erano tutti pro milan. loro vendono abbonamento e ora tirano gli juventini. se parli solo del milan gli juventini staccano


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> certo lollo i milansti non ne vogliono sentire piu di calcio, io stesso guardo il basket. chi guarda il canale 200 sono quelli felici, gli juventini. quando il milan vinceva erano tutti pro milan. loro vendono abbonamento e ora tirano gli juventini. se parli solo del milan gli juventini staccano



vero .


----------



## koti (26 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sul Corriere della sera di oggi vengono riportate due parti delle intervista di ieri:resto almeno altri tre anni e se la trattativa non va in porto faccio l'ItalMilan.Tra l'altro contenute in cinque sei righe di un articolo che parla di Mascherano e Alves vicini alla Juventus. Bah. Io,ad ogni modo, finché non vedo le firme ci vado molto cauto,la fregatura con sti personaggi è sempre dietro l'angolo.


?
Ha detto esplicitamente che l'ItalMilan è un progetto difficile in quanto, parole sue: "i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza, e quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare"

Più di così non so cosa volete.


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vero .



cioè non so se mi spiego, ti ricordi che sky aveva trasmesso in diretta la presentazione di ronaldinho, non mi ricordo per altri trattamenti del genere. questo non perche sky fosse milanista, ma perche gli abbonati volevano quello


----------



## mrsmit (26 Maggio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> cioè non so se mi spiego, ti ricordi che sky aveva trasmesso in diretta la presentazione di ronaldinho, non mi ricordo per altri trattamenti del genere. questo non perche sky fosse milanista, ma perche gli abbonati volevano quello



Attualmente Sky deve "tutelare" Juventus, Roma e Napoli, sono questi i tifosi che possono cambiare pay tv per la champions, fino alla fine dell'esclusiva di Premium saranno sempre incensate queste squadre perché sono quelle dei tifosi a rischio cambio pay tv.


----------



## robs91 (26 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> ?
> Ha detto esplicitamente che l'ItalMilan è un progetto difficile in quanto, parole sue: "i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza, e quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare"
> 
> Più di così non so cosa volete.



Ho riportato cosa scrive il corriere della sera.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2016)

*Tutte le reazioni cartacee del giorno dopo: 

CorSport (Fabio Massimo Splendore): il quotidiano passa in rassegna le parole di Berlusconi con pochissimi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa. Il dado è tatto e la decisione certificata una volta per tutte. Il Milan riesce ancora a dargli gioia e commozione. Sullo schermo di Porta a Porta vengono passate in rassegna le immagini dei suoi 30 anni di successi, a quel punto il presidente afferma: «Grazie per questa cavalcata sui 30 anni di successi. Credo possano bastare per far capire quel che abbiamo fatto». L’ultima tornata di notizie, confermate anche da Pechino, mette in campo gruppi cinesi importanti. 

Sempre il CorSport (Fedele Furio): nel CDA di oggi di Fininvest non si dovrebbe parlare di Milan. Berlusconi spera di poter mantenere anche con i cinesi una posizione di rilievo (non solo onoraria...). Nemmeno oggi si saprà da chi è composta la cordata. Intanto molti contratti sono in attesa di essere firmati in vista della prossima stagione.

GdS (Gozzini/Imparato): Fino a metà giugno, scadenza della trattativa in esclusiva, Berlusconi avrà modo di riflettere sulla possibilità di vendere quote del suo club ai cinesi: fino a metà giugno avrà anche modo di convincersi e poi fare marcia indietro, chiudere e improvvisamente riaprire. E se anche Silvio accettasse di continuare l’operazione i tempi sarebbero lunghi e magari difficili. Oggi è in programma un Cda ordinario di Fininvest: all’attenzione il bilancio 2015. Difficile che sia la sede per trattare il tema della cessione che dipende esclusivamente dalla volontà di Berlusconi,che nemmeno partecipa al consiglio. Silvio sta ancora aspettando di avere sottomano la lista con le indicazioni esatte riguardo la composizione del gruppo interessato all’affare. Ufficialmente i nomi dei cinesi sono ancora sconosciuti ma c’è la speranza di poter togliere il mistero durante la prossima settimana.*


----------



## ps18ps (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutte le reazioni cartacee del giorno dopo:
> 
> CorSport (Fabio Massimo Splendore): il quotidiano passa in rassegna le parole di Berlusconi con pochissimi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa. Il dado è tatto e la decisione certificata una volta per tutte. Il Milan riesce ancora a dargli gioia e commozione. Sullo schermo di Porta a Porta vengono passate in rassegna le immagini dei suoi 30 anni di successi, a quel punto il presidente afferma: «Grazie per questa cavalcata sui 30 anni di successi. Credo possano bastare per far capire quel che abbiamo fatto». L’ultima tornata di notizie, confermate anche da Pechino, mette in campo gruppi cinesi importanti.
> 
> ...



io non capisco, tutti i giornali dicono che berlusconi non sa da chi è composta la cordata dei cinesi, ma ieri berlusconi parlava come se conoscesse perfettamente chi sono gli acquirenti, o è solo una mia impressione? Per quanto riguarda il CDA di oggi, non conta se berlusconi non è presente, se ha dato l'ok il CDA darà mandato al' Ad di firmare, comunque non è detto che succeda oggi, potrebbe anzi che venga chiamato un CDA straordinario come con il preliminare.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutte le reazioni cartacee del giorno dopo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo Furio, oggi doppia razione di croccantini.


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutte le reazioni cartacee del giorno dopo:
> 
> CorSport (Fabio Massimo Splendore): il quotidiano passa in rassegna le parole di Berlusconi con pochissimi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa. Il dado è tatto e la decisione certificata una volta per tutte. Il Milan riesce ancora a dargli gioia e commozione. Sullo schermo di Porta a Porta vengono passate in rassegna le immagini dei suoi 30 anni di successi, a quel punto il presidente afferma: «Grazie per questa cavalcata sui 30 anni di successi. Credo possano bastare per far capire quel che abbiamo fatto». L’ultima tornata di notizie, confermate anche da Pechino, mette in campo gruppi cinesi importanti.
> 
> ...



Fanno tenerezza,nessuno sa niente ma qualcosa si deve pur scrivere,a sto giro Campopiano ha dato le piste a tutti ed i Cinesi si son dimostrati seri non facendo uscire NULLA se non per bocca di Campopiano.


----------



## addox (26 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Chiedo alle persone un pochino più in là con l'età.
> Quando Berlusconi stava acquistando il Milan avevamo così gufante la stampa gobba/nerazzurra come ora?


All'epoca ne parlò molto la Gazza, che era molto diversa come taglio giornalistico rispetto ad oggi, ed era l'unico giornale sportivo che leggevo.
Era un Milan povero e in italia nessuno avrebbe mai pensato che si potesse aprire un ciclo vincente come quello che poi arrivò negli anni successivi, solo la rube veniva considerata una squadra costante nelle vittorie, ovviamente in Italia, quindi Berlusconi non faceva paura. Oggi le cose sono ben diverse e molti si rendono conto che la discriminante nel calcio tra competitività ad alto livello e anonimato è dato dalle grosse disponibilità economiche.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutte le reazioni cartacee del giorno dopo:
> 
> CorSport (Fabio Massimo Splendore): il quotidiano passa in rassegna le parole di Berlusconi con pochissimi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa. Il dado è tatto e la decisione certificata una volta per tutte. Il Milan riesce ancora a dargli gioia e commozione. Sullo schermo di Porta a Porta vengono passate in rassegna le immagini dei suoi 30 anni di successi, a quel punto il presidente afferma: «Grazie per questa cavalcata sui 30 anni di successi. Credo possano bastare per far capire quel che abbiamo fatto». L’ultima tornata di notizie, confermate anche da Pechino, mette in campo gruppi cinesi importanti.
> 
> ...



Ma questi schifosi hanno sentito le parole del nano ieri ? no perchè a sentirlo ha gia VENDUTO e sa benissimo a chi.. ma ovviamente questi schifosi devono vendere le copie e inventano cose a caso .


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

addox ha scritto:


> All'epoca ne parlò molto la Gazza, che era molto diversa come taglio giornalistico rispetto ad oggi, ed era l'unico giornale sportivo che leggevo.
> Era un Milan povero e in italia nessuno avrebbe mai pensato che si potesse aprire un ciclo vincente come quello che poi arrivò negli anni successivi, solo la rube veniva considerata una squadra costante nelle vittorie, ovviamente in Italia, quindi Berlusconi non faceva paura. Oggi le cose sono ben diverse e molti si rendono conto che la discriminante nel calcio tra competitività ad alto livello e anonimato è dato dalle grosse disponibilità economiche.



e ammesso che fossero vere le parole del nano uno Tsunami di soldi si sta per abbattere su milano... 

e noi GODIAMO.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Maggio 2016)

Ha detto che gli investitori sono gente seria...ma si dai..lo ha detto a sensazione,gliel'ha riferito il cuggino dell'amico dello zio che abita in Cina.


----------



## ps18ps (26 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ha detto che gli investitori sono gente seria...ma si dai..lo ha detto a sensazione,gliel'ha riferito il cuggino dell'amico dello zio che abita in Cina.



ma no è stato il suo tassista di fiducia...


----------



## Sotiris (26 Maggio 2016)

addox ha scritto:


> All'epoca ne parlò molto la Gazza, che era molto diversa come taglio giornalistico rispetto ad oggi, ed era l'unico giornale sportivo che leggevo.
> Era un Milan povero e in italia nessuno avrebbe mai pensato che si potesse aprire un ciclo vincente come quello che poi arrivò negli anni successivi, solo la rube veniva considerata una squadra costante nelle vittorie, ovviamente in Italia, quindi Berlusconi non faceva paura. Oggi le cose sono ben diverse e molti si rendono conto che la discriminante nel calcio tra competitività ad alto livello e anonimato è dato dalle grosse disponibilità economiche.



grazie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma questi schifosi hanno sentito le parole del nano ieri ? no perchè a sentirlo ha gia VENDUTO e sa benissimo a chi.. ma ovviamente questi schifosi devono vendere le copie e inventano cose a caso .



Più che altro a me sembra che ormai la palla sia passata ai cinesi..fa comodo a molti dipingere un berlusconi ancora "indeciso" ma più chiaro dire che "Ho dato tutto adesso ho deciso di passare la mano" che deve dire??

e mi pare anche evidente che Berlusconi ha parlato di un ruolo presidenziale che però sarà solo onorario..

Non mi voglio illudere ma io ho letto le prime dichiarazioni lucide da anni a sta parte..secondo me stavolta i figli gli hanno detto chiaro e tondo che si vende..

Dirò di più, lui proprio si sente che non ha più ambizione..l'idea dell'Italmilan è proprio una roba da nonno in pensione che vuole giocare coi nipotini..forse quello sarebbe pure il suo "sogno" ma sa che i tifosi lo odierebbero a morte


----------



## addox (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e ammesso che fossero vere le parole del nano uno Tsunami di soldi si sta per abbattere su milano...
> 
> e noi GODIAMO.



Tutto fa supporre che la nuova proprietà voglia scalare i vertici del calcio che conta in Europa, non soltanto per una questione economica ma, in misura maggiore, per visibilità e promozione. Questo è possibile solo con una squadra altamente competitiva e l'unica strada per ottenere ciò sono gli investimenti. Se fosse vera anche la storia del governo cinese, allora fossi in Rocchi e Tagliavento di turno, non dormirei la notte. Gli ovini li tosiamo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco quanto dichiarato da Silvio Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24, poco fa
> 
> "Ho dato tutto che ho potuto dare in questi 30 anni. Ora devo cercare qualcuno che possa proseguire la gestione del Milan riportandolo ad essere protagonista in Italia in Europa e nel mondo. Servono persone che ogni anno immettano capitali per mantenere la squadra ad alti livelli. E non è facile trovare persone che possano farlo. In Cina ci sono molti simpatizzanti rossoneri. E in Cina si è deciso che il calcio dovesse entrare come materia di apprendimento nelle scuole. Il Milan è la squadra più famosa in Cina, è un brand importantissimo. Il mercato cinese può dare un grande contributo. Ora abbiamo trovato uno studio americano specializzato nella vendita di squadre sportive. Stiamo mandando avanti la due diligente e tutte le clausole. Una delle clausole dice che io devo rimanere per 2-3 anni presidente. E devono impegnarsi a mettere ogni anno molti soldi per rafforzare il Milan. E devono essere tanti. Vedremo se si dimostreranno seri. Il Milan italiano? E' la soluzione necessaria nel caso in cui non andassero in porto le negoziazioni. Nell'ultimo anno abbiamo negoziato con 12 gruppi. Alcuni li abbiamo scartati. E se non riusciamo a vendere, l'alternativa è il Milan italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno nè memoria nè pazienza. E quindi il Milan italiano sarebbe una soluzione non molto facile da attuare. A me piacerebbe creare una squadra che sia quasi una famiglia. E' una scelta che potrebbe essere giusta sempre che non si riesca a trovare persone che portino capitali. Le società ed i fondi con i quali ci siamo confrontati ci appaiono come entità serie. Io ho fiducia che questa mia impressione possa diventare un giudizio. Hanno chiesto a me di essere il regista degli acquisti sul mercato perchè loro non hanno dimestichezza con il calcio europeo. Stiamo cercando di accelerare proprio per orare subito sul mercato. Cinque giocatori tra i quali Boateng, Alex e Mexes andranno via per fine contratto. Anche Boateng andrà via per fine contratto. In molti però mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi, quindi bisogna tener conto anche di questo. Se posso cambiare idea? Io sono una persona coerente. Se non viene un acquirente che accetti le condizioni che io metto, ovvero che non lo mantenga al top, posso ripensarci. Successori italiani? Io ci speravo ma non si è fatto vivo nessuno".
> 
> ...



Dopo queste dichiarazioni sono passata dal crederci al 5% al 50% Daje, detto questo fa bene a voler cedere a gente sicura per esempio se vendesse a un Thohir io non sarei favorevole, leggo in giro tanti elogi ma che fatto questo? tutti giocatori in prestito ha praticamente preso quello è in grado di farlo chiunque eh, dai Bresidente vendi che ci rendi i più felici del mondo per me la cessione varrebbe anche più di una Cl vinta.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Maggio 2016)

addox ha scritto:


> Tutto fa supporre che la nuova proprietà voglia scalare i vertici del calcio che conta in Europa, non soltanto per una questione economica ma, in misura maggiore, per visibilità e promozione. Questo è possibile solo con una squadra altamente competitiva e l'unica strada per ottenere ciò sono gli investimenti. Se fosse vera anche la storia del governo cinese, allora fossi in Rocchi e Tagliavento di turno, non dormirei la notte. Gli ovini li tosiamo.



Beh è stato chiaro Silvio...vuole che si presentino almeno con un mercato iniziale stupendo.Ne va della sua immagine,la gente deve sapere che ha venduto a gente ambiziosa,ci tiene moltissimo a questa cosa e ne va della sua immagine politica post-Milan.
Sicuramente dobbiamo aspettarci un mercato dispendioso di questo ne sono certo.
Se poi annunciano Ibra una settimana primadelle elezioni allora viene giù il mondo e tutti lo osannerebbero.Hanno studiato tutto non preoccuparti.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

E Ruiu che ancora va dicendo che Berlusconi che vuole vendere ma che "non ci sono compratori reali e quindi il Milan giovane ed italiano è lo scenario più realistico"


----------



## danjr (26 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E Ruiu che ancora va dicendo che Berlusconi che vuole vendere ma che "non ci sono compratori reali e quindi il Milan giovane ed italiano è lo scenario più realistico"



Hahaha quindi l'esclusiva è stata data a personaggi immaginari?


----------



## Coripra (26 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E Ruiu che ancora va dicendo che Berlusconi che vuole vendere ma che "non ci sono compratori reali e quindi il Milan giovane ed italiano è lo scenario più realistico"



citando Cocciante: "Povero diavolo... che pena mi fa"... (e stavolta finalmente non è riferita al Milan)


----------



## martinmilan (26 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E Ruiu che ancora va dicendo che Berlusconi che vuole vendere ma che "non ci sono compratori reali e quindi il Milan giovane ed italiano è lo scenario più realistico"



cambio canale ogni volta che c è la sua faccia...totalmente senza dignità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Beh è stato chiaro Silvio...vuole che si presentino almeno con un mercato iniziale stupendo.Ne va della sua immagine,la gente deve sapere che ha venduto a gente ambiziosa,ci tiene moltissimo a questa cosa e ne va della sua immagine politica post-Milan.
> *Sicuramente dobbiamo aspettarci un mercato dispendioso di questo ne sono certo.*
> Se poi annunciano Ibra una settimana primadelle elezioni allora viene giù il mondo e tutti lo osannerebbero.Hanno studiato tutto non preoccuparti.



Non voglio che sia dispendioso ma efficiente..

Se vedo che pure questi per farsi belli prendono ancora attaccanti e basta mi girano forte...

Chi arriva deve prendere: Centrale forte da allineare con Romagnoli, Regista di qualità altissima (nell'immediato andrebbe bene anche uno avanti con gli anni, ma già pronto a guidare la squadra), trequartista di livello top (Pastore o giù di lì) e davanti o Ibra o niente..

Davanti mi interessa solo se si parla dello svedese..altri che ti alzano il livello non ne vedo (escludendo nomi fantascientifici) e alla fine abbiamo solo la serie A da fare, se rifondiamo il resto della rosa davanti si può benissimo fare il campionato con Bacca, Adriano, Niang, Matri...chiaro che se lì in mezzo ci infili Ibra diventa subito una rosa da scudetto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Maggio 2016)

Finalmente è stato chiaro. Come volevamo, per una volta non ha fatto dichiarazioni "fuori luogo".


----------



## martinmilan (26 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non voglio che sia dispendioso ma efficiente..
> 
> Se vedo che pure questi per farsi belli prendono ancora attaccanti e basta mi girano forte...
> 
> ...


Era implicito che dovesse essere efficiente...tutto sta nel vedere achi lo fanno fare.
Per il resto,se fossimo in mano ad una supercordata con a capo Xi Jinping allora non mi pongo limiti.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutte le reazioni cartacee del giorno dopo:
> 
> CorSport (Fabio Massimo Splendore): il quotidiano passa in rassegna le parole di Berlusconi con pochissimi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa. Il dado è tatto e la decisione certificata una volta per tutte. Il Milan riesce ancora a dargli gioia e commozione. Sullo schermo di Porta a Porta vengono passate in rassegna le immagini dei suoi 30 anni di successi, a quel punto il presidente afferma: «Grazie per questa cavalcata sui 30 anni di successi. Credo possano bastare per far capire quel che abbiamo fatto». L’ultima tornata di notizie, confermate anche da Pechino, mette in campo gruppi cinesi importanti.
> 
> ...




Quotate.


----------



## DannySa (26 Maggio 2016)

Parliamoci chiaro, Berlusconi va a dire a mezzo mondo che vende, che l'unica cosa che potrebbe intralciare la trattativa sarebbe la poca serietà della controparte cinese che ci vuole comprare, una cordata che ha definito come entità serie (quindi merito di Galatioto che sta facendo un lavorone immenso da mesi), in più aggiunge che il nome Berlusconi in Cina è molto forte e molto stimato, quindi da uno come lui non mi aspetto passi indietro perché farebbe una figura pessima nei confronti dei tifosi del Milan e di tutta la Cina che sta seguendo questa trattativa; su questo Berlusconi non transige, io quando ha detto che in caso, remotissimo, si debba continuare con l'ItalMilan l'ho letta più come una resa totale, lo sa benissimo anche lui che non gli conviene continuare con progetti strambi.
Lo scorso mese la smobilitazione è cominciata, è cominciata perché la trattativa era già molto avanti, forse con qualche punto interrogativo più di ora, ma si stava portando avanti la cessione e il contratto di 2 mesi a Brocchi, i parecchi giocatori in scadenza che verranno mandati via, quelli che non sono giocatori e quindi facilmente epurabili più la rescissione del contratto con Sinisa che era già programmata e comunque non sarebbe rimasto nel nuovo Milan, tutto porta ad un unico epilogo ed è la cessione del Milan.
Quando si intendeva smobilitazione si intendeva proprio questo, non ci sono idee ora sul da farsi, figuriamoci se dovesse saltare la trattativa come agirebbero sul mercato, non scherziamo, ci si ferma qui.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Maggio 2016)

Ha già venduto secondo me... Solo un appunto, che si sbrigassero a firmare il preliminare!(perché non è l'ultima firma da fare...), ed il mercato è alle porte.. Oltre che poi sarà difficile trovare un buon allenatore(non di certo i vari Giampaolo e compagnia)


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ha già venduto secondo me... Solo un appunto, che si sbrigassero a firmare il preliminare!(perché non è l'ultima firma da fare...), ed il mercato è alle porte.. Oltre che poi sarà difficile trovare un buon allenatore(non di certo i vari Giampaolo e compagnia)


Si ma noi non sappiamo realmente a che punto sono , ti ricordo che Galatioto parló di chiusura in 5 settimane e le 5 settimane scadono esattamente post elezioni .


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma noi non sappiamo realmente a che punto sono , ti ricordo che Galatioto parló di chiusura in 5 settimane e le 5 settimane scadono esattamente post elezioni .


Si magari il preliminare sarà solo di 1 settimana o poco più per chiudere completamente.. Magari già con il preliminare sarà cosa fatta


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

Che attesa logorante però, mamma mia... ogni giorno che passa sembra un mese.


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Maggio 2016)

Ma ragazzi intorno al milan gravitano proprio dei pirla.. 

Stamattina sentivo Ruju dubitare della cessione portando come argomentazioni che si sta sviluppando il tutto come con mr Bee e che nessuno degli investitori ha fatto, come Tohir, dichiarazioni chiare e tonde (sostenendo smentite mai avvenute in realtà). Ha chiuso dicendo che quando Sal Galatioto dirà esplicitamente che sta cercando di acquistare il Milan (????!?!!!! MA SEGUE UN MINIMO LE VICENDE??) allora ci crederà..


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Maggio 2016)

Tutto molto bello, ma affidarsi al Condom proprio no: altrimenti altri soldi regalati al pizzaiolo ed a Giochi Preziosi.

Che lo cestinino.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbe rimanere? Egli non è confermato perché non ha un contratto.



Perchè il nano farà il regista del mercato


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma noi non sappiamo realmente a che punto sono , ti ricordo che Galatioto parló di chiusura in 5 settimane e le 5 settimane scadono esattamente post elezioni .



Attesa estenuante però..davvero, sarà che siamo al limite della sopportazione umana, sarà che siamo come degli adolescenti che sanno che al prossimo appuntamento la tipa finalmente sgancerà la bernarda...però davvero qua il tempo pare fermo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si magari il preliminare sarà solo di 1 settimana o poco più per chiudere completamente.. Magari già con il preliminare sarà cosa fatta



Non ne ho idea , nessuno può saperlo .. se hanno gia fatto tutto può essere che il passo successivo si molto breve.. ricordiamoci che qualcuno tempo fa disse che erano già state chieste le garanzie bancarie .. quindi una volta firmato il preliminare se ci sono le coperture bancarie si DOVREBBE chiudere in poco tempo ... 

anche perche il nano ieri è stato esplicito , bisogna dare in fretta per mettere in condizione la nuova proprietà di operare sul mercato .


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ne ho idea , nessuno può saperlo .. se hanno gia fatto tutto può essere che il passo successivo si molto breve.. ricordiamoci che qualcuno tempo fa disse che erano già state chieste le garanzie bancarie .. quindi una volta firmato il preliminare se ci sono le coperture bancarie si DOVREBBE chiudere in poco tempo ...
> 
> anche perche il nano ieri è stato esplicito , bisogna dare in fretta per mettere in condizione la nuova proprietà di operare sul mercato .



Può anche essere che una volta stabilita con certezza la cessioni si inizi subito ad operare con le nuove direttive..
Una cosa è certa per me, sto primo mercato estivo lo farà ancora Galliani anche se controllato a vista..e magari se gli danno 200 milioni e direttive tassative è capace che fanno uscire in grande stile pure lui..


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi intorno al milan gravitano proprio dei pirla..
> 
> Stamattina sentivo Ruju dubitare della cessione portando come argomentazioni che si sta sviluppando il tutto come con mr Bee e che nessuno degli investitori ha fatto, come Tohir, dichiarazioni chiare e tonde (sostenendo smentite mai avvenute in realtà). Ha chiuso dicendo che quando Sal Galatioto dirà esplicitamente che sta cercando di acquistare il Milan (????!?!!!! MA SEGUE UN MINIMO LE VICENDE??) allora ci crederà..



Ruiu è il più "gallianista" tra gli pseudogiornalisti di QSVS, quindi non mi sorprende. Credo che a differenza di Suma, Pellegatti ed Ordine non abbia alcun contatto diretto con Berlusconi, quindi difende chi gli ha concesso la sua posizione privilegiata anche a discapito di chi comanda. Da settimane critica Berlusconi e Fininvest, ma non ha mai detto nulla contro Galliani. Giusto per ricordare: Ruiu è quello che nelle telecronache della domenica porta in studio un enorme cartone con il busto del suo amato Adriano ed ad ogni gol del Milan festeggia dicendo "chi ce l'ha portato questo?" (riferito al giocatore acquistato dal nostro ad).

Secondo me sua moglie ha delle crisi di gelosia nei confronti di Galliani...


----------



## aridateceverza (26 Maggio 2016)

Non lascerà MAI. Lui è un fulminato vero.
Meno male che ha 80 anni: non dovrebbe mancare moltissimo.
Aspetterò pazientemente.
Fare il tifo per un Milan senza Berlusconi non ha prezzo.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi intorno al milan gravitano proprio dei pirla..
> 
> Stamattina sentivo Ruju dubitare della cessione portando come argomentazioni che si sta sviluppando il tutto come con mr Bee e che nessuno degli investitori ha fatto, come Tohir, dichiarazioni chiare e tonde (sostenendo smentite mai avvenute in realtà). Ha chiuso dicendo che quando Sal Galatioto dirà esplicitamente che sta cercando di acquistare il Milan (????!?!!!! MA SEGUE UN MINIMO LE VICENDE??) allora ci crederà..



Io ormai quando lo vedo cambio canale. Se vedete top calcio adesso, è messo li che parla di Pavoletti, ItalMilan, Giampaolo ecc. Non lo posso vedere più. Odio viscerale.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Maggio 2016)

Si beh, per Ruiu Giampaolo è bloccato dal Milan e non può firmare per nessun altro.
Fonte? Ruiu stesso..
Sano giornalismo.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Maggio 2016)

Ma il video di Berlusconi a Top Calcio 24 lo posso trovare da qualche parte?


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2016)

Oh raga ma l'intervista trasmessa da sportmediaset l'avete vista?? ribadisce il concetto partecipazione statale. Persone serie ecc ecc. 
Poi parla come se conoscesse i nomi degli imprenditori. Per cui questa storia che vuol vedere chi c'è in questa cordata mi sembra un pò strana sinceramente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi ho sentito tutto in diretta e devo dire che il nano è stato chiaro e lucido :
> 
> *
> - Volevo vendere ad un italiano ma nessuno si è presentato
> ...



Tu ci credi Lollo? Sarà che sono giorni che sono pessimista su tutto, ma ho imparato a non fidarmi mai di Silvio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tu ci credi Lollo? Sarà che sono giorni che sono pessimista su tutto, ma ho imparato a non fidarmi mai di Silvio...


ti dico che sarebbe troppo bello , poi da qui ad arrivare a " sicuramente andrà cosi " ne passa di acqua .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti dico che sarebbe troppo bello , poi da qui ad arrivare a " sicuramente andrà cosi " ne passa di acqua .



Ecco ahahah stiamo calmi.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2016)

*Andrea Longoni: "fonti interne al Milan mi hanno riferito che la cessione è già conclusa."*


----------



## mabadi (26 Maggio 2016)

Io prenderei Leonardo come DS


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Longoni: "fonti interne al Milan mi hanno riferito che la cessione è già conclusa."*



Speriamo sia vero o che comunque facciano prima possibile, c'è da fare tanto mercato e molti giocatori non aspettano noi.


----------



## danjr (26 Maggio 2016)

Magari hanno liberato Zaccheroni per metterlo al Milan: il grande ritorno!


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: "Confermo che la cordata è formata da almeno sei gruppi."*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Confermo che la cordata è formata da almeno sei gruppi."*



A me starebbero bene 7 gruppi, decisi a investire 200 milioni l'uno,
100 per l'acquisizione del Milan e
100 per il mercato,

Con 700 milioni si fà una discreta squadretta


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Magari hanno liberato Zaccheroni per metterlo al Milan: il *grande* ritorno!



Mamma mia se escludiamo le ultime trashate Pippo e Broccolo è stato il peggior tecnico del Milan Berlusconiano..una sciagura vivente...


----------



## zlatan (26 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia se escludiamo le ultime trashate Pippo e Broccolo è stato il peggior tecnico del Milan Berlusconiano..una sciagura vivente...



Bah non direi visto che ha vinto un campionato giocando anche bene, con una squadra scandalosa... (Guly Sala Helveg e quello scarpone di Bierhoff come centravanti)...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Bah non direi visto che ha vinto un campionato giocando anche bene, con una squadra scandalosa... (Guly Sala Helveg e quello scarpone di Bierhoff come centravanti)...



Certamente un Milan di transizione tra l'era Capello e l'era Ancellotti, 
ma definire scandalosa una rosa con:

Maldini, Boban, Weah, Abertini, Costacurta, Ganz, Ayala, Ziege, Coco, Leonardo, Ambrosini e lo stesso Bierhoff mi pare eccessivo...

magari averceli adesso


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Maggio 2016)

Ruiu su QSVS sta cercando di convincere tutti che Berlusconi ha parlato della cessione solo per questioni politiche: vendere ai Cinesi porterebbe voti (è risaputo che lo zoccolo duro di Forza Italia sia costituito dai tifosi rossoneri...).
Sempre secondo Ruiu i problemi del Milan vengono dalla cattiva gestione economica della famiglia (Berlusconi). Galliani non ha mai colpe, veramente strano per uno che da oltre 20 anni fa l'amministratore delegato dell'A.C. Milan.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ruiu su QSVS sta cercando di convincere tutti che Berlusconi ha parlato della cessione solo per questioni politiche: vendere ai Cinesi porterebbe voti (è risaputo che lo zoccolo duro di Forza Italia sia costituito dai tifosi rossoneri...).
> Sempre secondo Ruiu i problemi del Milan vengono dalla cattiva gestione economica della famiglia (Berlusconi). Galliani non ha mai colpe, veramente strano per uno che da oltre 20 anni fa l'amministratore delegato dell'A.C. Milan.



Lasciate perdere le opinioni di questa gente. Non riportatele nemmeno.


----------



## TheZio (26 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia se escludiamo le ultime trashate Pippo e Broccolo è stato il peggior tecnico del Milan Berlusconiano..una sciagura vivente...



E Terim con il suo 3-2-2-3??
E Tabarez???


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lasciate perdere le opinioni di questa gente. Non riportatele nemmeno.


mi viene l'impeto di omicidio quando sento ruiu ..questi sarebbero milanisti poi? Vogliono solo il male della nostra maglia


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2016)

C'è qualcosa che non mi torna, 3 giorni fa dice che i cinesi lo vogliono cacciare ma lui vorrebbe restare ed è questo fondamentalmente il nodo della cessione.
Ieri sera cambia totalmente registro e afferma: mi hanno chiesto di essere il regista nei prossimi 2/3 anni, perché non conoscono bene l'ambiente calcistico europeo ecc ecc. 

Non trovate che c'è qualcosa che non quadra?? o hanno trovato finalmente l'accordo (nel senso che hanno accettato quelle sue condizioni) e lui se ne esce così per rafforzare la sua immagine in vista delle elezioni; oppure ci sta prendendo per il mulo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2016)

Io ho il terrore che anche questa storia della cordata cinese si riveli alla fine una pantomima creata ad arte da Berlusconi per far parlare di sé durante la campagna elettorale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> C'è qualcosa che non mi torna, 3 giorni fa dice che i cinesi lo vogliono cacciare ma lui vorrebbe restare ed è questo fondamentalmente il nodo della cessione.
> Ieri sera cambia totalmente registro e afferma: mi hanno chiesto di essere il regista nei prossimi 2/3 anni, perché non conoscono bene l'ambiente calcistico europeo ecc ecc.
> 
> *Non trovate che c'è qualcosa che non quadra??* o hanno trovato finalmente l'accordo (nel senso che hanno accettato quelle sue condizioni) e lui se ne esce così per rafforzare la sua immagine in vista delle elezioni; oppure ci sta prendendo per il mulo.



Il fatto che tutti i giorni Berlusconi su ogni argomento cambi versione?
più o meno è trentat'anni che lo fà, cosa c'è di strano?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Confermo che la cordata è formata da almeno sei gruppi."*



SI vabbè questo lo sanno anche i muri ormai, ma possibile che pare tutto già fatto
e ancora salta fuori ufficialmente non dico tutti ma almeno uno dei 6 nomi di 
questa cordata? ..ma Galatioto questa trattativa da dove la sta dirigendo, dall' area 51???


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> C'è qualcosa che non mi torna, 3 giorni fa dice che i cinesi lo vogliono cacciare ma lui vorrebbe restare ed è questo fondamentalmente il nodo della cessione.
> Ieri sera cambia totalmente registro e afferma: mi hanno chiesto di essere il regista nei prossimi 2/3 anni, perché non conoscono bene l'ambiente calcistico europeo ecc ecc.
> 
> Non trovate che c'è qualcosa che non quadra?? o hanno trovato finalmente l'accordo (nel senso che hanno accettato quelle sue condizioni) e lui se ne esce così per rafforzare la sua immagine in vista delle elezioni; oppure ci sta prendendo per il mulo.



I cinesi lo vogliono cacciare: indiscrezione trapelata (probabilmente veritiera).

I cinesi lo vogliono come regista del mercato: sua dichiarazione pubblica.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> I cinesi lo vogliono cacciare: indiscrezione trapelata (probabilmente veritiera).
> 
> I cinesi lo vogliono come regista del mercato: sua dichiarazione pubblica.



Sì, è cosi.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *C'è qualcosa che non mi torna, 3 giorni fa dice che i cinesi lo vogliono cacciare ma lui vorrebbe restare ed è questo fondamentalmente il nodo della cessione.*
> Ieri sera cambia totalmente registro e afferma: mi hanno chiesto di essere il regista nei prossimi 2/3 anni, perché non conoscono bene l'ambiente calcistico europeo ecc ecc.
> 
> Non trovate che c'è qualcosa che non quadra?? o hanno trovato finalmente l'accordo (nel senso che hanno accettato quelle sue condizioni) e lui se ne esce così per rafforzare la sua immagine in vista delle elezioni; oppure ci sta prendendo per il mulo.



Fonte della notizia in grassetto?
Corriere dello sport. Non c'è nessuna intervista, ma questo giornale riporta il virgolettato.
Personalmente do credito solo a quello che sento dire direttamente da Berlusconi, ai comunicati di Fininvest e all'intervista di Galatioto.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Giusto per ricordare: Ruiu è quello che nelle telecronache della domenica porta in studio un enorme cartone con il busto del suo amato Adriano ed ad ogni gol del Milan festeggia dicendo "chi ce l'ha portato questo?" (riferito al giocatore acquistato dal nostro ad).





No, ma in quel contesto ce ne sono parecchi a livelli di scuola materna.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> SI vabbè questo lo sanno anche i muri ormai, ma possibile che pare tutto già fatto
> e ancora salta fuori ufficialmente non dico tutti ma almeno uno dei 6 nomi di
> questa cordata? ..ma Galatioto questa trattativa da dove la sta dirigendo, dall' area 51???



Ufficiosamente sono già saltati fuori (anche se non tutti).

L'ufficialità arriverà a giochi fatti.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (26 Maggio 2016)

Certo che con la vecchiaia è peggiorato sul serio! Prima almeno si inventava cose più o meno credibili.


----------



## danykz (26 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> I cinesi lo vogliono cacciare: indiscrezione trapelata (probabilmente veritiera).
> 
> I cinesi lo vogliono come regista del mercato: sua dichiarazione pubblica.


Esattamente! Svegliatevi , già tutto è venduto e come ha detto campopiano il restante 30% entro 18 mesi!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Esattamente! Svegliatevi , già tutto è venduto e come ha detto campopiano il restante 30% entro 18 mesi!!


Ma si.. Massimo i cinesi stanno dietro a qualche capriccio del bimbo, ed invece di 18 mesi, si prendono il Milan al 100% dopo magari un po di più tempo.. Però intanto già si prendono il 70%!


----------



## Gabry (26 Maggio 2016)

MF conferma che nella cordata c'è Robin Li e che vuole chiudere tutto entro la metà di luglio.


----------



## DannySa (26 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> MF conferma che nella cordata c'è Robin Li e che vuole chiudere tutto entro la metà di luglio.



Luglio??? forse volevi dire giugno..


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2016)

*Milano Finanza avrebbe fonte vicine alla cordata. Secondo MF è Robin Li in particolare che sta portando avanti la trattativa. Il suo volere è quello di chiudere entro la prima metà di luglio. *


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Milano Finanza avrebbe fonte vicine alla cordata. Secondo MF è Robin Li in particolare che sta portando avanti la trattativa. Il suo volere è quello di chiudere entro la prima metà di luglio. *



Spero il closing


----------

